# معانى كلمات اسفار الكتاب المقدس معانى كلمات كل اصحاح بمفرده



## philanthropist (25 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر التكوين.

الاصحاح الاول:

في البدء : أي في البدء الأزلي أذ لم يكن كائن الا الله وحده .
(1) خلق : أوجد من العدم ، كون من لا شئ .
(2) يرف : الكلمة العبرية تعنى أحتضان الطائربيضه حتى يفقص .
(2) خربة : خربة (توهو) هذه الكلمة ترجمت باطلا في اشعياء (45 : 18) .
(2) الغمر : ماء كثير ، بحر .
(3) ليكن نور : النور هنا معناه المائع النوري الذي تحرك فيما بعد بقوة الكواكب .
(8) دعا : إشترع ، سن قانوناً .
(8) جلد : المقصود هنا هو الهواء الفاصل بين مياة الأرض والمياة المتكونة من البخار في الغيوم ، فيحدد حدودا للمياة السائلة .
(11) بقلا : بقول ومفردها بقلة وهى كل نبتة عشبية يتغذى بها الإنسان والحيوان .
(14) جلد : القبة الزرقاء ، وجه السماء المنظور ، المراد هنا سماء الطيور اى المجال الجوى الذى تطير فيه الطيور .
(20) زحافات : كان العبرانيون يعدون الأسماك من جملة الزحافات (مز 103 : 25 ) .
(21) التنانين : لا يراد بها نوع معين من الحيوانات بل تشير الى الحيوانات الضخمة .
(26) نعمل الانسان : صيغة الجمع هنا أشارة للثلاثة أقانيم .
(26) صورتنا : الصورة هنا تعنى الظل - الشبه أو المثال ، وهى عكس كلمة أيقون .
(30) دبابة : كل ما يدب علي الأرض من الحيوانات والحشرات



الاصحاح الثانى:
(1) جندها : جنود ، جيش وتشيرفي الكتاب المقدس الملائكة ، الكواكب والشموس ، والأجرام ، عناصر الطبيعة السماوية .
(2) استراح : راحة ، سبت ، اليوم السابع .
(7) جبل : صاغ ، شكل .
(12) المقل : صمغ عطرى أوحجر كريم .
(12) الجزع : حجر كريم ’ العقيق اليمانى ’ ذات الشرائط المستقيمة المتوازية ولونة أسود وأبيض ، ويستعمل في النقوش البارزة .
(13) ارض كوش : تقع فى أواسط وجنوب البلاد العربية ، وعاش فيها الأحباش وهم بخلاف الأحباش الأفارقة .
(14) حداقل : نهر دجلة .
(17) موتا تموت : الإنسان لو لم يخطئ لما مات أبداً ، مع أن طبيعته قابلة للموت ، ولكنه أذ ارتكب الخطيئة مات موت النفس وحتم عليه موت الجسد (18) نظيره : كنحوه ، يماثله ، يشابهه .
(21) سباتا : نوما عميقا .


الاصحاح الثالث:
(1) الحية : الشيطان عينه الذي ظهر في صورة الأفعى .
(7) مازر : مفردها مئزر اى ازار وهو رداء ، ثوب ، مرايل .
(15) هو يسحق راسك : اشارة الى السيد المسيح الذي يتجسد ويولد من القديسة العذراء مريم سيسحق رأس الحية بموته علي الصليب .

(18) حسكا : نبات شائك .
(24) الكروبيم : ملائكة ومفردها ’كروب’ وهم الحاملون للعرش .


الاصحاح الرابع:
(1) قايين : اسم عبرى معناه "مكسب " .
(2) هابيل : اسم عبرى يعنى "نسمة ، نفخة " .
(3) قربانا : ذبيحة ، تقدمة للرب والكلمة العبرية هي " منحة " أي " هدية " وهي ما تقدم لله وللأنسان .
(7) رابضة : جاثمة ، جالسة ، مستلقية .
(16) لدن : أمام ، حضرة .
(23) لشدخي : جرحى ، كسرى .


الاصحاح الخامس:
(3) شيثا : اسم سامى معناه "معين ، بديل" .
(6) انوش : اسم عبرى معناه "رجل" .
(9) قينان : إسم سامى ربما كان معناه "إقتناء" .
(12) مهللئيل : اسم عبرى معناه "حمد لله" .
(15) يارد : إسم سامى ربما كان معناه نزول .
(18) اخنوخ : اسم عبرى معناه "مكرس" .
(21) متوشالح : اسم سامى معناه "رجل السهام" .
(22) سار اخنوخ مع الله : تعبير عبراني يعني " السلوك مع الله " أي السيرة الحميدة المرضية .
(25) لامك : إسم عبرى معناه قوى أو جبار .
(29) نوحا : نوح إسم سامى معناه "راحة" .


الاصحاح السادس:
(2) بنات الناس : المراد بهم نسل قايين وقد كن فاجرات فاسقات .
(2) ابناء الله : المراد هنا نسل شيث وقد سمو كذلك لأنهم كانوا متدينين معروفين بالعبادة ، مزكين بتقوى الله .
(3) يدين : يحكم .
(3) هو بشر : أي أن الإنسان منهمك في لذات الجسد وشهواته .
(4) طغاة : مفردها الطاغي ، الجبار ، العاتي .
(14) جفر : جفر ، جوفر كلمة عبرانية تعنى نوع من الخشب الصلب الكافور .
(16) كوا : جمع كوة طاقة صغيرة ، نافذة صغيرة .
(18) عهدي : عهد بمعنى "إتفاقية ، ميثاق" وهو كل ما يتثبت بالقسم أو بعلامة معينة أمام شهود .


الاصحاح السابع:
(2) البهائم الطاهرة : كان العبرانيون قبل الطوفان يميزون الحيوانات التي تقدم منها الذبائح بأنها طاهرة والأخرى نجسة .
(6) طوفان : المياه الكثيرة .
(11) طاقات : نافذة ، كوة ، .


الاصحاح الثامن:
(4) اراراط : بلاد أرمينيا ، على أحد جبالها إستقر الفلك .

الاصحاح التاسع:
(9) ميثاقي : الميثاق أو العهد .
(12) الدهر : المراد هنا الأزمنة القادمة .
(13) قوسي : المراد قوس قزح .
(16) ابديا : المراد هنا مدة وجود الحياة على الأرض .
(20) كرما : الكرم هو شجرة العنب .
(21) خبائه : خيمته .
(22) عورة : ما يستره الإنسان من أعضائه .
(27) ليفتح الله ليافث : أشارة بأن الأمم التى هي من نسل يافت بقبولها المسيح ورثت ميراث اليهود الذين هم من نسل سام .

الاصحاح العاشر:
(5) جزائر : جمع جزيرة ، وهى الأرض التى يحيط بها الماء من كل ناحية .
(19) تخوم : حدود .
(32) بني نوح : سكن أولاد يافت في بلاد أوروبا وجزائر البحر المتوسط ، كما سكن بنو نوح في افريقية ، أما بنو سام فقد سكنوا في آسيا .

الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(3) لبنا : الطوب المصنوع من الطين .
(3) اللبن : مفردها "لبنة" وهو حجر طرى يستخدم للبناء .
(3) الحمر : زفت ، قار .
(7) نبلبل : نشوش .
(9) بابل : تعنى تشويش .
(27) ابرام : معناه "الأب الرفيع ، الأب المكرم" .
(29) ساراي : إسم عبرى معناه "المجاهدة" .
(30) عاقرا : لا تلد ، لا تنجب اولاداً .

الاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(6) بلوطة مورة : إسم كنعانى معناه "بلوطة المعلم" ، وهو موضع بقرب شكيم ، بلوطة أي شجر السنديان ويصل علوعا إلي 15 مترا .
(8) ايل : إسم الله فى صيغة المفرد ويدل على وحدانيته ،ومعناه القدير أو القوي وأحياناً أطلق على إله من آلهة الأوثان كما فى (خر34: 14) .
(13) انك اختي : هى أختي إبنة ابي غير أنها ليست إبنة أمي ( تك 20 :12 ) ، ومع ذلك لفظ أخت في العبرانية قد يعني ذو قرابة .
(15) فرعون : لقب ملوك المصريين القدماء ويعنى "الباب العالى ، البيت الكبير" .
(16) اماء : جمع أمة أي جارية ، خادمة ، عبدة .
(16) اتن : مفردها أتان وتعنى أنثى الحمار .


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(10) سقي : بها مياه كثيرة .
(10) دائرة : الأرض المنبسطة ، السهل .
(15) لك اعطيها و لنسلك : الله سلم بهذا الوعد ارض كنعان كلها لإبراهيم ، ولنسله السالكون سبيل ابوهم في التقوى والعبادة ( قض 18 :26 ، 28 ـ تث 4 :25 ،26 ـ أش 48 : 18 ، 19 ) .

الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(3) السديم : وادى يقع فى منطقة البحر الميت .
(6) بطمة : شجرة برية تعمر سنين عديدة وهي صغيرة الورق وأغصانها وتتشابك ، صمغها قوي الرائحة تشبه شجرة الفستق وبذورها تشبه حبة العدس .
(13) ممرا : امير امورى قطع عهدا مع ابراهيم .
(14) غلمانه : الغلام أي الخادم ، الفتى ، العبد .
(18) ملكي صادق : إسم سامى معناه "ملك البر"، وهو يشير إلى المسيح .
(18) شاليم : المراد أورشليم .
(18) خبزا و خمرا : إشارة لذبيحة الأفخارستيا في العهد الجديد (عب 7 : 1 - الخ ) .
(20) اسلم : دفع ليد الأعداء .
(23) نعل : صندل .
(23) شراك : شريط الحزاء أو الصندل .


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(2) عقيما : الذى لا ينجب أو يلد .
(9) يمامة : حمامة برية .
(9) ثلثية : ثلاثية أى عمرها ثلاث سنوات .
(11) يزجرها : يفزعها ، ينتهرها .
(11) الجوارح : مفردها جارحة ، طير مفترس .
(17) تنور : فرن والتنور كانت له أشكالاً مختلفة بالنسبة لاختلاف الحالات أو الشعوب وكانت أسرع طريقة أن يحمى الحجر أو الفخار بوضع الجمر عليه ، ثم يزال الجمر ويوضع الخبز عليه ، وأحياناً يحاط بالجمر أيضا والخبز الذي يخبز هكذا يسمى " خبز مله " ، وهناك نوع من التنور كان يهيأ بحفر حفرة في الأرض يترواح عمقها ما بين قدم وخمسة أقدام ويغطى جدرانة بالملاط ، وتجعل البلاطة فوقها ، وأحياناً يعمل التنور مرتفعا عن الأرض بأرتفاع ثلاثة أقدام تقريباً ، كما كانت تعمل التنور من الفخار أو اللبن أو الحجر ، وكانت هناك تنور صغيرة يغلب أن تكون من الفخار يمكن حملها من مكان لأخر ، وأيضا كانت هناك تنور عامة تخبز فيها اسرة كاملة .


الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(1) جارية : خادمة .
(8) مولاتي : سيدتى .
(11) اسماعيل : إسم عبرى معناه " الله يسمع " .
(13) رايت بعد رؤية : ظهر الذى ترائى لى .
(13) ايل رئي : الله يرى .
(14) بئر لحي رئي : بئر الحى الذى ترائى لى .


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(5) ابراهيم : من الكلمة العبرية " أبوهام " ومعناه " أب لجمهور كثير " .
(6) اجعلك امما و ملوك : هذة المواعيد مخصصة بأولاد ابراهيم بالروح أي الذين يقتفون أثر ابراهيم في إيمانه وحسن طاعته ( رو 4 :11 ، 12؛ 9 :7 ، 8 ـ غلا 3 :14 الخ )
(10) يختن منكم كل ذكر : الختان هوقطع القلفة عند الذكر ، "الطهارة " ، وهي التي كانت تميز الشعب اليهودي من سائر الأمم بعلامة ظاهرة هي أيضا رمز العماد الذى يطهر قلوبنا من الخطيئة الأصلية ويدخلنا في العهد الجديد .
(11) غرلتكم : الغرلة أي الجلدة التى تقطع عند ختان الذكور.
(13) ختانا : عملية الطهارة عند الذكور.
(14) نكث : كسر.
(14) الاغلف : الذى لم يختن .
(15) سارة : إسم عبرى معناه "أميره" .
(19) اسحق : إسم عبرى معناه " يضحك" .


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(2) ركض : جري
(4) اتكئوا : إستريحوا ، أجلسوا .
(6) ملة : كعكة مشوية على سطح ساخن او علي حجارة حارة .
(6) سميذا : دقيق أبيض نقى .
(6) دقيقا : طحين .
(7) للغلام : فتى ، عبد ، أجير ، خادم .
(7) رخصا : طرى اللحم ، لين ، صغيرا ،غضا .
(8) زبدا : اللبن المخضوض ، زبدة .
(27) المولى : أدوناى ، ربى ، سيدى .


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(3) فطيرا : عجين بلا خمير ، عيد الفطير عند اليهود يطول إلى سبعة أيام وفيه يأكلون الخبز الفطير ويمتنعون عن أكل الخمير ( خر 12 : 15 - 20 ، لا 23 : 4 - 8 ، متى 26: 17) .
(5) لنعرفهما : لنعاشرهما ، لنضاجعهما .
(22) صوغر : معناها "صغيرة " .
(28) الاتون : فرن مبنى من الحجارة توقد فيه النار لصناعة الكلس والمعادن وغيرها .


الاصحاح العشرين:
(2) هي اختي : هى أختي إبنة ابي غير أنها ليست إبنة أمي .
(3) ببعل : بزوج .
(16) الفا من : أى ألف شاقل من الفضة ، الشاقل أي 11.5 جم ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .



الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين:
(14) قربة : وعاء من الجلد .
(14) صرفها فمضت و تاهت : وضح هذا الأمر معلمنا بولس الرسول بأن سارة هي رمز الكنيسة ، وأن هاجر هي رمز مجمع اليهود ، لذلك يدل اسمعيل علي اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح ، واسحق علي المؤمنين بمخلص العالم (ور 9 :7 ، 8 ـ غلا 4 :24 لخ )
(31) بئر سبع : بئر سبعه أو "بئر القسم " .
(33) اثلا : مفردها أثلة وهى شجر كثير قرب المياه ينمو في الأراضي الرملي ، دقيق الأوراق ، عنقودي الأزهار، صلب الخشب .


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(2) ارض المريا : منطقة فى أورشليم وهي التي بنى عليها سليمان الهيكل وقد يكون معنى الكلمة " المرايا " هو " رؤيا ، مرآة الله ، أختيار الله " .
(24) سريته : سرية عند اليهود زوجة ثانية أقل مرتبة من الزوجة الأولى صاحبة الدار.


الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(2) ضع يدك تحت فخذي : كانت هذة عادة قسم اليمين عند الأباء في العهد القديم ، وهي إشارة إلي القسم بالمسيح المنتظر ولادته من ابراهيم .
(6) احترز : انتبه .
(11) اناخ : أبرك الجمل أى جعلها تجثم ، تربض .
(21) يتفرس : يحدق ، يثبت النظر في… .
(22) خزامة : حلقة معدنية توضع فى الأنف .
(25) علف : ما تأكله الحيوانات من النبات وأطراف الشجر .
(60) ربوات : جمع ربوة ، الربوة أي عشرة الاف .
(65) البرقع : غطاء للرأس و الوجه ويرمز إلي غلاظة وظلمة أذهان وقلوب شعب اسرائيل .
(67) خباء : مسكن أو خيمة من وبر أو صوف .


الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(30) الاحمر : المراد العدس .
(31) بكوريتك : البكورية هي أمتيازات الإبن البكر وحقوقه .


الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(7) هي اختي : اسحق ورفقة كلاهما من نسل تارح ، وتارح جد اسحق وأبو جد رفقة ، ومع ذلك لفظ أخت في العبرانية قد يعني ذو قرابة .
(8) الكوة : طاقة أو نافذة صغيرة .
(15) طمها : ردمها ، دفنها .
(20) عسق : نزاع أو خلاف .
(21) سطنة : معارضة أو مقاومة .
(22) رحوبوت : متسع ، رحب .
(33) شبعة : سبعه أو حلف أو قسم .


الاصحاح السابع و العشرين:
(3) جعبتك : الجعبة هي كيس من الجلد توضع فيه أدوات الصيد .
(16) ملاسة : الجلد الأملس الخالى من الشعر .
(16) جديي : ولد العنز في سنته الأولي .
(28) بلا دسم : بلا شحم ، بلا سمنة ، بلا خير وفير ، بلا غلة جيدة أي ارض جدبة وهي أرض ادوم التي سكنها اولاد عيسو وقد قال عنها ملاخى ارض خرابا ( ملا 1 : 3 ) .
(30) لدن : امام ، حضرة .
(32) بكرك : البكر هو الإبن الذى أنجب أولاً .
(40) نيره : النيرهو الخشبة التى توضع على عنق ثورين لتشغيلهما معا وتشير هنا إلي العبودية .
(40) تجمح : تستعصى ، تثورهاربة ، تهيج .
(42) متسل : سلى نفسه .
(44) سخط : غضب .


الاصحاح الثلاثين:
(11) بسعد : من سعد أى حظ سعيد ، عكس النحس .
(14) لفاحا : نبات برى يشبه البطاطا وله رائحة طيبة ، وكان له شهرة في جلب الحظ السعيد .
(27) تفاءلت : أستبشرت خيرا ، عكس تشاءم .
(32) رقطاء : إسود به نقاط بيضاء أو العكس .
(32) بلقاء : ما كان فى لونها سواد و بياض .
(33) ارقط : أسود منقط بأبيض أو العكس .
(33) ابلق : ما كان لونه سواد وبياض .
(35) العناز : جمع عنزة وهي انثى الماعز .
(37) قضبانا : اغصان الشجر .
(37) لبنى : شجرة كبيرة تعرف في لبنان بالجوز يخرج منها عصارة بيضاء .
(37) دلب : شجر كبير يعيش فى التربة الرطبة ويزرع علي جوانب الطرق .
(38) الاجران : اوعية بها ماء لسقى الغنم .
(40) وجوه : مفردها وجه وتعنى "وجيه" أي المتميز بين اقرانه .


الاصحاح الواحد و الثلاثين:
(8) الرقط : مفردها رقطاء ، وأراقط وهى أبيض منقط بأسود أو العكس .
(9) سلب الله : انما كثرت غنم يعقوب المخططة كثرة خارقة العادة بتوفيق الله .
(10) منمرة : فيها نقط سود .
(10) الفحول : ذكور الحيوانات ، المراد هنا ذكور الغنم .
(19) ليجز : ليقص الشعر او الصوف .
(34) حداجة : ما تجلس فيه النساء على الجمال كالهودج .
(36) حميت : المراد المطاردة بسرعة و هياج .
(38) نعاجك : النعجة هي انثى الخروف .
(47) يجر سهدوثا : عبارة آرامية تعنى "كومة الشهادة" .
(47) جلعيد : كومة الشهادة .
(49) المصفاة : برج المراقبة .




الاصحاح الثانى و الثلاثين:
(2) محنايم : عساكر أو جنود .
(14) تيسا : ذكر الماعز الكبير .
(15) ناقة : انثى الجمل .
(15) اتانا : أنثى الحمار .
(21) المحلة : المعسكر ، المخيم ، مكان الاقامة .
(22) يبوق : متدفق وهو نهر معروف الآن بنهر الزرقاء يصب فى نهر الأردن .
(22) مخاضة : مكان فى مسيرة النهر خفيف المياه يمكن خوضه او عبوره سيراً على الاقدام .
(25) حق : رأس الورك ، أعلى عظمة الفخذ وتشير إلي وسط الجسم .
(28) اسرائيل : القدير يصارع كما تعنى جندى الله .
(30) فنيئيل : وجه الله . وجه القدير.
(31) يخمع : يعرج .
(32) عرق النسا : عصب يمتد من الورك إلى القدم .


الاصحاح الثالث و الثلاثين:
(13) استكدوها : اجهدوها ، اتعبوها من المشى .
(14) استاق : اسوق ، اقود .
(17) سكوت : ستر ، مظلة .
(19) قسيطة : عملة قيمتها غير معروفة الأن .


الاصحاح الرابع و الثلاثين:
(12) مهرا : صداق اى ما يدفعه العريس للعروس اولاهلها .
(14) اغلف : غير مختون ، اقلف .
(15) نواتيكم : نوافقكم .
(20) باب مدينتهما : باب المدينة كان مجتمع القوم .
(22) يواتينا : يوافقنا .
(30) نفر : عدد قليل .


الاصحاح الخامس و الثلاثين:
(4) البطمة : شجرة برية تعمر سنين عديدة وهي صغيرة الورق وأغصانها وتتشابك ، صمغها قوي الرائحة تشبه شجرة الفستق وبذورها تشبه حبة العدس .
(11) صلبك : المراد نسلك .
(14) سكيبا : السكيب هو الخمر الذى يسكب على الذبائح .
(16) مسافة من الارض : حوالى 5550 متراً .
(18) بنيامين : ابن يدى اليمنى .
(18) بن اوني : إبن وجعى .


الاصحاح السادس و الثلاثين:
(24) الحمائم : عيون ماء ساخنة .


الاصحاح السابع و الثلاثين:
(7) فاحتاطت : أحاط ب… ، ألتف حول… .
(14) وطاء : ارض منخفضة منبسطة .
(25) لاذنا : صمغ يجمع من نبات اللاذن يستخدم فى الطب .
(25) كثيراء : توابل ، نبات صمغى يستخدم فى الطب لتخفيف الآلام .
(25) بلسانا : شجرة عطرة الرائحة زهرها أبيض يستخرج منها دهن عطر الرائحة ومادة صمغية لتضميد الجروح تسمى البلسم ، والبلسان يدعى في العامية البيلسان .
(34) مسحا : ثوب من شعر المعزى يلبسه النائح او المتقشف .
(34) حقويه : مفردها حق أي رأس الورك ، أعلى عظمة الفخذ وتشير إلي وسط الجسم .
(35) الهاوية : جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى القبر ، الموت ، مكان الارواح بعد الموت .
(36) خصي : الذي نزعت خصيتاه ، عبد أو خادم كان يعمل في خدمة الملك ونسائه .
(36) الشرط : جمع شرطى أى عسكرى أو حارس .


الاصحاح الثامن و الثلاثين:
(18) عصابتك : العصابة ، العمامة ، الكوفية .
(28) قرمزا : الرباط القرمزى أو الذى لونه أحمر وهو يشيرالي دم المسيح الذي سفك علي الصليب الذي به التكفير عن الخطايا ، كما يشير لأستعداد الخادم أن يقديم نفسه ذبيحة لأجل مجد الله وخدمة أولاده .


الاصحاح الاربعين:
(10) افرخت : أخرجت برأعم .
(16) حوارى : الطحين الأبيض ، وتشير إلي الخبز المصنوع منه .


الاصحاح الحادى و الاربعين:
(2) فارتعت : أكلت من المراعى، رعت .
(2) روضة : مرج ، أرض مفروشة بالنبات الأخضر .
(6) ملفوحة : محروقة .
(12) غلام : فتى ، اجير ، خادم .
(40) على فمك يقبل جميع شعبي : أى يخضع جميع شعبى لأوامرك .
(42) طوق ذهب : كانت العادة عند المصريين أن يتطوق رئيس المجلس ورئيس القضاة طوقا من ذهب .
(42) بوص : حرير أبيض أو نسيج من الكتان النفي وهو يشير إلي طهارة الحياة ، كما يرمز إلى نقاوة ناسوت ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس الذي يعطيه لأولاده .
(45) كاهن اون : كان الكهنة في مصر اشرف الناس منزلة وارفعهم شأناً وأجلهم مكانة ، ومدينة أون عند العبرانيين مدينة هيليوبوليس عند اليونانيين ، أي مدينة الشمس ، وهي علي نهر النيل شمالي القاهرة .
(45) صفنات فعنيح : مخلص العالم .


الاصحاح الثانى و الاربعين:
(9) عورة الارض : ثغرات فى السور قد يتسلل منه الأعداء .
(25) عدله : أكياس من شعر أو صوف تحمل على جانبى الدابة .
(27) عليقا : طعام الحيوان .
(38) الهاوية : جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى القبر ، الموت ، مكان الارواح بعد الموت .


الاصحاح الثالث و الاربعين:
(11) جنى : أنتاج ، محاصيل زراعية ، قطاف اجود ثمار الأرض .


الاصحاح الرابع و الأربعين:
(2) طاسي : كأسى .
(15) يتفاءل : يستبشر خيراً ، يسعمل السحر والرقية .


الاصحاح السابع و الاربعين:
(13) فخورت : ضعفت .


الاصحاح الثامن و الاربعين:
(14) بفطنة : بحكمة .
(22) سهما : حصة أو نصيب .


الاصحاح التاسع و الاربعين:
(3) راوبين : معناه " هوذا إبنى " .
(4) تتفضل : تتفوق وتمتاز .
(5) لاوي : إسم عبرى معناه " مقترن " .
(5) شمعون : إسم عبرى معناه " سماع " .
(6) عرقبا ثورا : قطع العرقوب أي العصب الغليظ فى باطن الركبة، أى جعلها عديمة القوة .
(7) سخطهما : السخط هو الغضب الشديد .
(8) يهوذا : اسم عبرى معناه " حمد " .
(9) ربض : جسم أو استلقى .
(9) جرو اسد : صغير الأسد .
(10) قضيب : صولجان ، عصا كبيرة يحملها القائد أو الملك .
(10) مشترع : الشخص الذى يضع القوانين أو الشرائع .
(10) شيلون : اسم يشير الى الرب يسوع رئيس السلام .
(11) بالكرمة : هى شجرة العنب .
(11) بالجفنة : الجفنة هي شجرة العنب .
(13) زبولون : إسم عبرى معناه " سكن أو إقامة " .
(14) يساكر : اسم عبرى معناه " يعمل بأجرة " .
(15) نزهة : حسنة المناخ ، جيدة الهواء .
(16) دان : اسم عبرى معناه " قاضتك " .
(16) اسباط : قبائل أو عشائر .
(17) عقبي : اسفل القدم ، الكعب .
(17) افعوانا : ذكر الأفعى ، الحية الخبيثة السامة .
(19) جاد : اسم عبرى معناه " طالع حسن " .
(20) اشير : اسم عبرى معناه " سعيد ا، مغبوط " .
(21) نفتالي : إسم عبرى معناه " مصارعتى " .
(21) مسيبة : متروكة تذهب حيث تشاء .
(21) ايلة : أنثى الأيل .
(22) يوسف : إسم عبرى معناه " يزيد " .
(25) الرابض تحت : المراد المياه التى تجرى من تحت .
(26) منية : امنية ، قصد .
(27) بنيامين : إسم عبرى معناه "إبن اليد اليمين ، إبن اليمن " .



الاصحاح الخمسين:
(11) بيدر : مكان درس الحبوب .
(11) ابل مصرايم : مناحة المصريين
(13) المكفيلة : ماتت ساره فى حبرون واشترى ابراهيم مغارة المكفيله بالقرب من حبرون ليدفن فيها زوجته . وقد دفن ابراهيم ايضا هناك ، وكذلك اثنان من نسله هما اسحق ويعقوب

منقول


----------



## philanthropist (25 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر الخروج:

الاصحاح الاول:
(12) فاختشوا : فارتعبوا ، ففزعوا .
(14) اللبن : الطوب المصنوع من الطين .
(15) قابلتي : القابلة أى " الداية " ، إمرأة تساعد النساء عند الولادة .


الاصحاح الثانى:
(3) سفطا : وعاء كالقفة أو السلة .
(3) بالحمر : القار ، الزفت .
(3) الحلفاء : نبات يشبه القصب والخيزران ينبت عند أطراف المياه يصنع منه الحبال والورق والسلال والحصر .
(3) البردي : نبات كالقصب يعيش في الماء كانت تصنع منة الأوراق .
(5) امتها : أمة أي عبدة ، خادمة .
(18) رعوئيل ابيهن : المقصود عوئيل جدهن .


الاصحاح الثالث:
(2) العليقة : شجرة تأكلها الأبل .
(14) اهيه : أكون الذي أكون ( بصيغة المتكلم ) أي انا هو الذى أنا هو أو انا هو الكائن بذاته ، واجب الوجود .
(15) يهوه : الكائن ( بصيغة الغائب ) واجب الوجود الأزلى الأبدى ، السرمدى القائم بذاته .
(22) فتسلبون المصريين : امر الله الأسرائليين أن يأخذوا أمتعة المصريين النفيسة جزاء عما تكبدوه من الأضرار والمساوئ في أرض مصر ، وأجرة اشتغالهم وأتعابهم عند قوم فرعون .


الاصحاح الرابع:
(6) برصاء : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .
(16) الها : يتكلم فى أمور إلهية .
(21) اشدد قلبه : لايقسى الرب قلب مخلوق ابداً ، وايضا لا يمنعهم أن يصروا علي الفساد والعصيان .
(25) غرلة : قلفة ، الجلدة التى يقطعها الخاتن
(25) مست رجليه : مست أرجل موسى بدم إبنها .
(25) انك عريس دم : عبارة موجهة إلى موسى لأن الموت إنفك عنه بختان إبنه وبمس رجليه بالدم إشارة إلي التطهير بدم المسيح .
(26) الختان : قطع القلفة عند الذكر ، الطهارة .


الاصحاح السادس:
(12) اغلف الشفتين : كناية عن انعقاد اللسان .
(26) اجنادهم : جنودهم ، عساكرهم ، جيوشهم .


الاصحاح السابع:
(1) نبيك : مترجم لك .
(1) الها لفرعون : الها اوالهة اطلقت على الرؤساء والقضاة .
(11) عرافو : من يستخدم العرافة ، منجم ، ساحر ، المخبر عن الماضى والمستقبل بالأعتماد علي الشياطين .
(18) فيعاف : يعاف أي يكره ، يترك .
(19) اجامهم : الآجام تعنى البرك ، أماكن تجمع المياه .


الاصحاح الثامن:
(3) تنانيرك : فرن والتنور كانت له أشكالاً مختلفة بالنسبة لاختلاف الحالات أو الشعوب وكانت أسرع طريقة أن يحمى الحجر أو الفخار بوضع الجمر عليه ، ثم يزال الجمر ويوضع الخبز عليه ، وأحياناً يحاط بالجمر أيضا والخبز الذي يخبز هكذا يسمى " خبز مله " ، وهناك نوع من التنور كان يهيأ بحفر حفرة في الأرض يترواح عمقها ما بين قدم وخمسة أقدام ويغطى جدرانة بالملاط ، وتجعل البلاطة فوقها ، وأحياناً يعمل التنور مرتفعا عن الأرض بأرتفاع ثلاثة أقدام تقريباً ، كما كانت تعمل التنور من الفخار أو اللبن أو الحجر ، وكانت هناك تنور صغيرة يغلب أن تكون من الفخار يمكن حملها من مكان لأخر ، وأيضا كانت هناك تنور عامة تخبز فيها اسرة كاملة .
(17) البعوض : حشرة مضرة من ذوات الجناحين تنقل بلدغتها شتى الجراثيم( البرغش) .
(19) اصبع : المراد القوة .
(29) يخاتل : يخادع ، يراوغ .


الاصحاح التاسع:
(9) دمامل : مفردها دملة ، خراج .
(9) ببثور : البثور هي الدمامل ، خراج .
(31) فالكتان : الكتان : نبات تصنع من أليافه الأقمشة .
(31) مسبلا : حامل سنابل .
(31) مبزرا : حاملا البذور .
(32) القطاني : الحبوب على أنواعها كالعدس والحمص والفول .


الاصحاح العاشر:
(4) تخومك : مفردها تخم أي حد ، حدود .
(19) بحر سوف : البحر الأحمر .
(26) ظلف : حافر ، اسفل اطراف الحيوان أو القسم اليابس منها .
(28) احترز : انتبه .
(29) نعما : ما أحسن ما قلت أو ما أفضل ما فعلت .


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(5) الرحى : مطحنة الحبوب ، جاروشة وتتالف من حجرين تدار باليد وتستخدم فى البيوت، أو حجر المطحنة الكبير الذى يدار بواسطة الحيوانات أو العبيد .
لاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(3) شاة : مفردها الغنم أو الماعز وتطلق على الذكر والأنثى .
(4) عدد النفوس : جرت العادة عند اليهود أن يكون من عشرة أنفس إلي عشرين نفساً لاأكثر ولا أقل .
(7) القائمتين : دعامتا الباب بين العتبتين العليا و السفلى .
(8) مشويا : بالعبرية "صالى" وتعنى مشوى وهى المرة الوحيدة فى العهد القديم التى أكل فيها خروف الفصح مشويا عند خروج شعب إسرائيل من أرض مصر ، أما بعد ذلك فما صنعوه تذكاراً للفصح فكانوا يسلقون الذبيحة .
(9) اكارعه : الكراع هى ساق الحيوان فيما تحت الركبة .
(11) فصح : إسم عبرى معناه عبور وهو عيد يهودى كبير تذكار لإخراج الله شعبه من مصر .
(11) احقاؤكم : مفردها حق أي رأس الورك ، أعلى عظمة الفخذ وتشير إلي وسط الجسم .
(14) فريضة ابدية : فصح اليهود رمز إلي فصح المسيح ، وكل رمز يزول ، فبعدما زال فصح اليهود ، لايزال باقيا في الكنيسة علي مر الأجيال وإلي أنقضاء العالم .
(16) محفل : اجتماع ، مجلس .
(22) زوفا : نبات برى كثيف صغير ، وليس له سيقان كبيرة ، ورقه كورق الزعتر .
(22) باقة : حزمة .
(22) الطست : أناء كبير "جاط" .
(38) لفيف : المصريون الذين خرجوا مع شعب اسرائيل .


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(2) قدس : افرز ، خصص ، التنزيه عن الأمور الدنيوية والتخصيص لخدمة الله .


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(24) هزيع : قسم العبرانيين الليل إلى ثلاثة أقسام سمى كل منها هزيعاً، الهزيع الأول من غياب الشمس إلى منتصف الليل، والهزيع الثانى من منتصف الليل حتى صياح الديك، والهزيع الثالث من صياح الديك إلى الفجر وطلوع الشمس، ولكن بعد عودتهم من السبى قسموا الليل إلى أربعة أقسام .


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(5) اللجج : المياه الكثيرة .

الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(4) ناموسي : شريعتى .
(13) المحلة : المخيم ، المعسكر ، مكان السكن .
(13) السلوى : طائر السمان ، المعروف بالفرى .
(16) عمرا : العمرهو مكيال عبراني سعتة 2.3 لتر تقريباً .
(31) منا : المن بصفاتة الطبيعية والفائقة للطبيعة يدل بمعنى رمزي علي خبز السماء الذي يعطينا أياه الرب يسوع في سر الأفخارستيا ( يو 6 : 32 (31) كرقاق : مفردها رقاقة ، وهى الخبز المنبسط الرفيع .
(33) قسطا : إناء ، مكيال ، عدل ، إنصاف .
(35) عامرة : مسكونة ، مأهولة .
(36) الايفة : وحدة مكيال حبوب عبراني يسع22.991 لتر تقريباُ وهو بقدر البث ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(7) مسة : تجربة .
(7) مريبة : تعنى مخاصمة .
(14) الكتاب : التوراة التي شرع في تسطيرها .


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(11) بغوا : ظلموا ، أعتدوا .


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(12) احترزوا : انتبهوا ، تحزروا .
(14) قدس الشعب : افرز ، خصص ، التنزيه عن الأمور الدنيوية والتخصيص لخدمة الله .
(16) المحلة : المخيم أو المعسكر ، مكان السكن .
(22) يبطش : يعاملهم بعنف .


الاصحاح العشرين:
(26) بدرج : الدرج أي السلم .


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(5) كرمه : شجر العنب .
(6) اكداس : مفردها كدس ، أوكومة من اكوام .
(9) جناية : ذنب ، جريمة .
(26) ارتهنت : أخذت الشئ رهينة .
(29) قطر : عصير .
(29) بيدرك : البيدر مكان درس الحبوب بواسطة الجرن "النورج" .


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(21) لان اسمي فيه : أي فيه سلطتي ومشيئتئ .
(24) انصابهم : انصاب مفردها نصب أي حجارة تنصب للأصنام لعبادتها .
(26) مسقطة : التى تسقط جنينها قبل أوان الولادة .
(28) الزنابير : الزنبورة أي الدبوروهي حشرة لونها أصفر و أسود .


الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(6) الطسوس : جمع طست أو طشت ، أناء كبير "جاط" .
(10) العقيق : الياقوت الأزرق .


الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(4) قرمز : أحمر يرمز إلى دم الرب يسوع الذى سفك على الصليب .
(4) بوص : حرير أبيض أو نسيج من الكتان النفي وهو يشير إلي طهارة الحياة ، كما يرمز إلى نقاوة ناسوت ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس الذي يعطيه لأولاده .
(4) اسمانجوني : لون أزرق سماوي أو حجر كريم ، يذكرنا بأن الخدمة المقدسة خدمة سمائية ، ويرمز للسيد المسيح من حيث طبيعتة السماوية.
(4) ارجوان : قماش من الحرير أحمر اللون ويرمز إلى الرب يسوع كملك الملوك ، فهي تشير إلي الملك الروحي . كانت ثياب الأرجوان غالية الثمن وكان يلبسه الملوك بصفة خاصة .
(5) سنط : نوع من الشجر يتميز خشبه بأنه ثقيل جداً وصلب وأغصانه ذات أشواك .
(5) تخس : عجل البحر " فقمة ، دولفين " وهو حيوان بحرى ثديي كبير اليف .
(7) الصدرة : من ثياب رئيس الكهنة ، تلبس علي الصدر وهى مرصعة بالحجارة الكريمة .
(10) تابوتا : صندوق كبير وضع فيه عصا هارون و لوحي الشريعة و قسط المن .
(11) تغشيه بذهب : تغطيه بطبقة من الذهب .
(22) تابوت الشهادة : أي التابوت الذي فيه لوحا الشريعة الإلهية المسماة "الشهادة " .
(25) شبر : الشبر" طوفاح" بالعبرانية أي 8.5 سنتيمترات تقريبا .
(29) صحافها : الصحفة مفردها صحفة أي وعاء كبير منبسط "جاط" .
(29) جاماتها : جمع كأس كبيرة أي كؤوس كبيرة .
(31) عجرها : مفردها عجرة ، عقدة ، براعمها .
(31) منارة : شمعدان خيمة الاجتماع له سبع شعب .
(32) شعب : فروع متشعبة من الأصل .
(33) لوزية : لها شكل ثمرة اللوز .
(38) منافضها : المنفاض هى الأطباق أو الصوانى
(38) ملاقطها : الملقط أي أداة لنزع الفتيلة المحترقة من المنارة .


الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(1) شقق : قطع مشقوقة من القماش ، ستائر
(1) حائك : نساج أو خياط
(1) المسكن : خيمة الإجتماع
(2) ذراعا : الذراع عند العبرانيين كان طولها حوالي 55 سم تقريبا .
(2) حاذق : ماهر
(4) عرى : جمع عروة أي فتحة من القماش يدخل فيها خيط أو زر
(5) عروة : فتحة فى القماش أو نحوه يدخل فيها خيط أو سلك لربطه بشئ آخر
(6) شظاظا : مشبك ، أبزيم
(10) حاشية : طرف ، حافة
(12) الشقة : سرداق ، غطاء الخيمة ، قطعة قماس يستظل بها
(18) التيمن : جهة اليمين أي بلاد اليمن قديما
(26) عوارض : جمع عارضة وهى الخشبة التى تعترض ألواح المسكن من خلال حلقات من ذهب ، الخشبة العليا التى يدور فيها الباب
(32) رززها : الرزة أي مسمار معقوف مثبت فى العمود تعلق عليه الحجاب
(36) سجفا : حجاب أو ستار يفتح ويغلق أو يرفع ويتدلى
(36) الطراز : الذى يقوم بعمل الزخرفة على القماش


الاصحاح السابع و العشرين:
(3) مناشله : مفردها منشال تعنى اداة من حديد معقوفة ينشل بها
(3) مراكنه : المراكن أي الطشوت ،مفردها مركن
(3) مجامره : المجمره هى الشورية ، وهى وعاء يوضع فيه جمر النار ثم يوضع عليه البخور العطر
(3) رفوشه : الرفش هو الجاروف أو المزراه
(4) الشبكة : حاجز على شكل شبكة
(5) حاجب : شفة بأزرة حول المذبح من الخارج
(9) استار : أستار جمع سترة أو ستارة
(16) سجف : ستائر
(17) رززها : الرزة أي مسمار معقوف مثبت فى العمود تعلق عليه الحجاب
(20) مرضوض : معصور جيدا
(20) لاصعاد : أصعاد الذبيحة أو التقدمة.
(20) السرج : مصابيح توقد بالزيت ، إشارة للروح القدس وإلي الإضاءة والإشراق في الحياة وفي السلوك والتصرف .


الاصحاح الثامن و العشرين:
(4) عمامة : قطعة من القماش يلف بها الراس
(4) منطقة : حزام عريض يشد به الوسط
(8) زنار : حزام
(14) الضفر : صنع الضفائر
(16) شبر : المسافة ما بين الآبهام والبنصر وتساوي 22.5 سم تقريباً ، الشبر هنا بالعبرانية "زريث" بخلاف الشبر" طوفاح" الذى أي 8.5 سنتيمترات تقريبا
(17) ياقوت : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة
(17) عقيق : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة
(17) زمرد : حجر كريم شفاف شديد الخضرة
(18) بهرمان : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة لونه احمر
(19) يشم : حجر كريم و هو العقيق الأبيض
(19) عين الهر : أو عين القط ، وهو من الحجارة الكريمة ويشبه حركة عين القط عند سقوط الضوء عليه فى الظلام
(19) جمشت : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة ذو الوان كثيرة اخصها اللون الآرجواني
(20) يشب : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة بلوري غير شفاف غالبا أخضر قاتم
(20) زبرجد : حجر كريم لونه أخضر فاتح شديد الصلابة
(24) ضفيرتي : خصلة من الشعر مجدولة
(30) التميم : الأوريم والتتميم كانا حجرين اسود وابيض موضوعين في صدرة الكاهن وهما اداة كانت تستخدم لألقاء القرعة أو سؤال الرب عن أمر مبهم ، وكان يلتقط أحداهما فإذا طلع الأبيض دل علي الإيجاب وإذا طلع الأسود دل علي النفي
(32) الدرع : قميص من حديد يقى الصدروالظهر
(33) رمانات : لها شكل الرمان
(33) جلاجل : مفردها جلجل أي جرس صغير
(36) صفيحة : قطعة معدنية رقيقة منبسطة
(36) خاتم : ختم ، طبعة الختم ، علامة نقش
(40) قلانس : جمع قلنسوة وهى برنس يلبس فى الرأس
(42) العورة : ما يستره الأنسان من أعضائه


الاصحاح التاسع و العشرين:
(2) ملتوتة : ممزوجة ، مبلول ( بالزيت ) أشارة للروح القدس وإلي الأضاءة والأشراق في الحياة وفي السلوك والتصرف .
(13) زيادة الكبد : تشير إلى الشحم الذى يغلف الكبد
(14) فرثه : الفرث أي بقايا الطعام فى الأمعاء أوفضلات الطعام فى معدة الحيوان أو الطير
(21) تنضح : ترش
(22) كبش ملء : كبش مخصص للمحرقة
(22) الالية : ما تدلى من شحم فى مؤخرة الخروف
(24) ترددها : تحرك التقدمه علي يديك تكراراً
(26) القص : الصدر
(27) الرفيعة : التقدمة المرفوعة للرب
(31) تطبخ : تسلق
(38) حوليان : حولى أي عمره سنة
(40) عشر : عُشر الإيفة أي 2.3 من اللتر
(40) زيت الرض : زيت معصور جيداً
(40) الهين : مكيال سعته سدس البث اى حوالى سبعة ليترات ونصف ، ربع الهين حوالى ليترين
(40) الرض : دق أو ضرب


الاصحاح الثلاثين:
(1) السنط : نوع من الشجر
(3) تغشيه : تكسوه ، تغطيه
(13) الشاقل : وحدة موازين أي 11.5 جم تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(18) مرحضة : مغسلة ، حوض للغسيل
(23) قاطرا : سائلا ، مائع
(23) الذريرة : نوع من الطيب والعطر
(24) سليخة : نوع من الطيب (من انواع القرفة )
(34) قنة : نوع من الصمغ عطر الرائحة
(34) ميعة : صمغ عطر الرئحة يسيل من شجر الجوز
(34) اظفارا : نوع من الطيب العطر.


الاصحاح الثانى و الثلاثين:
(2) اقراط : مفردها قرط ، حلقات معدنية تعلق فى شحمة الاذن
(14) فندم : رق أو لان
(17) المحلة : مكان إقامة الشعب
(29) باخيه : ضد أخيه
(29) بابنه : ضد إبنه


الاصحاح الرابع و الثلاثين:
(13) سواريهم : مفردها سارية ، وهى عامود ينصب على مكان مرتفع مخصص لعبادة الأوثان
(13) انصابهم : اصنامهم ، التماثيل التى يعبدونها
(22) عيد الاسابيع : كان يطلق هذا الإسم علي هذا العيد لأنه كان يقع بعد أسبوع من الأسابيع أي بعد سبعة أسابيع عقب الفصح (لا 23 : 15 - 16 ) (33) برقعا : غطاء للوجه


الاصحاح الخامس و الثلاثين:
(9) للرداء : ثوب الكاهن "الأفود"
(11) اشظته : مفردها شظاظ خشبة عقفاء تمسك شيئين معاً، مشبك ، ابزيم.
(12) الغطاء : غطاء التابوت ويسمى أيضاً كرسى الرحمة ، وتعنى أيضاً كفارة
(18) اطنابها : أطناب أي حبال تشد الخيمة الى الوتد
(22) قلائد : جمع قلادة أي عقد


الاصحاح الثامن و الثلاثين:
(3) الرفوش : الجاروف ، المزراة
(8) مراءي : جمع مرآة
(24) وزنة : هى الوزنة اليونانية النى جعلها الأسكندر وحدة القياس الشرعية فى كل الأمبراطورية ولم تكن مسكوكة بل كانت وحدة ذات قيمة حسابية وأستخدمت في القرن الاول الميلادى وتتكون من 60 منا أو 6000 درهم ، والدرهم أي 4.9 جرام تقريبا فتكون الوزنة أي تساوى 34 كيلو جرام تقريباً
الاصحاح التاسع و الثلاثين:
(3) قدوها : قطعوها
(12) جمست : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة
(28) عصائب : قطعة من القماش تلف حول الرأس
(30) صفيحة الاكليل : الصفيحة التي كانت موضوعة علي تاج عظيم الأحبار
منقول


----------



## philanthropist (25 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر الخروج:

الاصحاح الاول:
(12) فاختشوا : فارتعبوا ، ففزعوا .
(14) اللبن : الطوب المصنوع من الطين .
(15) قابلتي : القابلة أى " الداية " ، إمرأة تساعد النساء عند الولادة .


الاصحاح الثانى:
(3) سفطا : وعاء كالقفة أو السلة .
(3) بالحمر : القار ، الزفت .
(3) الحلفاء : نبات يشبه القصب والخيزران ينبت عند أطراف المياه يصنع منه الحبال والورق والسلال والحصر .
(3) البردي : نبات كالقصب يعيش في الماء كانت تصنع منة الأوراق .
(5) امتها : أمة أي عبدة ، خادمة .
(18) رعوئيل ابيهن : المقصود عوئيل جدهن .


الاصحاح الثالث:
(2) العليقة : شجرة تأكلها الأبل .
(14) اهيه : أكون الذي أكون ( بصيغة المتكلم ) أي انا هو الذى أنا هو أو انا هو الكائن بذاته ، واجب الوجود .
(15) يهوه : الكائن ( بصيغة الغائب ) واجب الوجود الأزلى الأبدى ، السرمدى القائم بذاته .
(22) فتسلبون المصريين : امر الله الأسرائليين أن يأخذوا أمتعة المصريين النفيسة جزاء عما تكبدوه من الأضرار والمساوئ في أرض مصر ، وأجرة اشتغالهم وأتعابهم عند قوم فرعون .


الاصحاح الرابع:
(6) برصاء : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .
(16) الها : يتكلم فى أمور إلهية .
(21) اشدد قلبه : لايقسى الرب قلب مخلوق ابداً ، وايضا لا يمنعهم أن يصروا علي الفساد والعصيان .
(25) غرلة : قلفة ، الجلدة التى يقطعها الخاتن
(25) مست رجليه : مست أرجل موسى بدم إبنها .
(25) انك عريس دم : عبارة موجهة إلى موسى لأن الموت إنفك عنه بختان إبنه وبمس رجليه بالدم إشارة إلي التطهير بدم المسيح .
(26) الختان : قطع القلفة عند الذكر ، الطهارة .


الاصحاح السادس:
(12) اغلف الشفتين : كناية عن انعقاد اللسان .
(26) اجنادهم : جنودهم ، عساكرهم ، جيوشهم .


الاصحاح السابع:
(1) نبيك : مترجم لك .
(1) الها لفرعون : الها اوالهة اطلقت على الرؤساء والقضاة .
(11) عرافو : من يستخدم العرافة ، منجم ، ساحر ، المخبر عن الماضى والمستقبل بالأعتماد علي الشياطين .
(18) فيعاف : يعاف أي يكره ، يترك .
(19) اجامهم : الآجام تعنى البرك ، أماكن تجمع المياه .


الاصحاح الثامن:
(3) تنانيرك : فرن والتنور كانت له أشكالاً مختلفة بالنسبة لاختلاف الحالات أو الشعوب وكانت أسرع طريقة أن يحمى الحجر أو الفخار بوضع الجمر عليه ، ثم يزال الجمر ويوضع الخبز عليه ، وأحياناً يحاط بالجمر أيضا والخبز الذي يخبز هكذا يسمى " خبز مله " ، وهناك نوع من التنور كان يهيأ بحفر حفرة في الأرض يترواح عمقها ما بين قدم وخمسة أقدام ويغطى جدرانة بالملاط ، وتجعل البلاطة فوقها ، وأحياناً يعمل التنور مرتفعا عن الأرض بأرتفاع ثلاثة أقدام تقريباً ، كما كانت تعمل التنور من الفخار أو اللبن أو الحجر ، وكانت هناك تنور صغيرة يغلب أن تكون من الفخار يمكن حملها من مكان لأخر ، وأيضا كانت هناك تنور عامة تخبز فيها اسرة كاملة .
(17) البعوض : حشرة مضرة من ذوات الجناحين تنقل بلدغتها شتى الجراثيم( البرغش) .
(19) اصبع : المراد القوة .
(29) يخاتل : يخادع ، يراوغ .


الاصحاح التاسع:
(9) دمامل : مفردها دملة ، خراج .
(9) ببثور : البثور هي الدمامل ، خراج .
(31) فالكتان : الكتان : نبات تصنع من أليافه الأقمشة .
(31) مسبلا : حامل سنابل .
(31) مبزرا : حاملا البذور .
(32) القطاني : الحبوب على أنواعها كالعدس والحمص والفول .


الاصحاح العاشر:
(4) تخومك : مفردها تخم أي حد ، حدود .
(19) بحر سوف : البحر الأحمر .
(26) ظلف : حافر ، اسفل اطراف الحيوان أو القسم اليابس منها .
(28) احترز : انتبه .
(29) نعما : ما أحسن ما قلت أو ما أفضل ما فعلت .


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(5) الرحى : مطحنة الحبوب ، جاروشة وتتالف من حجرين تدار باليد وتستخدم فى البيوت، أو حجر المطحنة الكبير الذى يدار بواسطة الحيوانات أو العبيد .
لاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(3) شاة : مفردها الغنم أو الماعز وتطلق على الذكر والأنثى .
(4) عدد النفوس : جرت العادة عند اليهود أن يكون من عشرة أنفس إلي عشرين نفساً لاأكثر ولا أقل .
(7) القائمتين : دعامتا الباب بين العتبتين العليا و السفلى .
(8) مشويا : بالعبرية "صالى" وتعنى مشوى وهى المرة الوحيدة فى العهد القديم التى أكل فيها خروف الفصح مشويا عند خروج شعب إسرائيل من أرض مصر ، أما بعد ذلك فما صنعوه تذكاراً للفصح فكانوا يسلقون الذبيحة .
(9) اكارعه : الكراع هى ساق الحيوان فيما تحت الركبة .
(11) فصح : إسم عبرى معناه عبور وهو عيد يهودى كبير تذكار لإخراج الله شعبه من مصر .
(11) احقاؤكم : مفردها حق أي رأس الورك ، أعلى عظمة الفخذ وتشير إلي وسط الجسم .
(14) فريضة ابدية : فصح اليهود رمز إلي فصح المسيح ، وكل رمز يزول ، فبعدما زال فصح اليهود ، لايزال باقيا في الكنيسة علي مر الأجيال وإلي أنقضاء العالم .
(16) محفل : اجتماع ، مجلس .
(22) زوفا : نبات برى كثيف صغير ، وليس له سيقان كبيرة ، ورقه كورق الزعتر .
(22) باقة : حزمة .
(22) الطست : أناء كبير "جاط" .
(38) لفيف : المصريون الذين خرجوا مع شعب اسرائيل .


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(2) قدس : افرز ، خصص ، التنزيه عن الأمور الدنيوية والتخصيص لخدمة الله .


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(24) هزيع : قسم العبرانيين الليل إلى ثلاثة أقسام سمى كل منها هزيعاً، الهزيع الأول من غياب الشمس إلى منتصف الليل، والهزيع الثانى من منتصف الليل حتى صياح الديك، والهزيع الثالث من صياح الديك إلى الفجر وطلوع الشمس، ولكن بعد عودتهم من السبى قسموا الليل إلى أربعة أقسام .


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(5) اللجج : المياه الكثيرة .

الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(4) ناموسي : شريعتى .
(13) المحلة : المخيم ، المعسكر ، مكان السكن .
(13) السلوى : طائر السمان ، المعروف بالفرى .
(16) عمرا : العمرهو مكيال عبراني سعتة 2.3 لتر تقريباً .
(31) منا : المن بصفاتة الطبيعية والفائقة للطبيعة يدل بمعنى رمزي علي خبز السماء الذي يعطينا أياه الرب يسوع في سر الأفخارستيا ( يو 6 : 32 (31) كرقاق : مفردها رقاقة ، وهى الخبز المنبسط الرفيع .
(33) قسطا : إناء ، مكيال ، عدل ، إنصاف .
(35) عامرة : مسكونة ، مأهولة .
(36) الايفة : وحدة مكيال حبوب عبراني يسع22.991 لتر تقريباُ وهو بقدر البث ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(7) مسة : تجربة .
(7) مريبة : تعنى مخاصمة .
(14) الكتاب : التوراة التي شرع في تسطيرها .


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(11) بغوا : ظلموا ، أعتدوا .


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(12) احترزوا : انتبهوا ، تحزروا .
(14) قدس الشعب : افرز ، خصص ، التنزيه عن الأمور الدنيوية والتخصيص لخدمة الله .
(16) المحلة : المخيم أو المعسكر ، مكان السكن .
(22) يبطش : يعاملهم بعنف .


الاصحاح العشرين:
(26) بدرج : الدرج أي السلم .


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(5) كرمه : شجر العنب .
(6) اكداس : مفردها كدس ، أوكومة من اكوام .
(9) جناية : ذنب ، جريمة .
(26) ارتهنت : أخذت الشئ رهينة .
(29) قطر : عصير .
(29) بيدرك : البيدر مكان درس الحبوب بواسطة الجرن "النورج" .


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(21) لان اسمي فيه : أي فيه سلطتي ومشيئتئ .
(24) انصابهم : انصاب مفردها نصب أي حجارة تنصب للأصنام لعبادتها .
(26) مسقطة : التى تسقط جنينها قبل أوان الولادة .
(28) الزنابير : الزنبورة أي الدبوروهي حشرة لونها أصفر و أسود .


الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(6) الطسوس : جمع طست أو طشت ، أناء كبير "جاط" .
(10) العقيق : الياقوت الأزرق .


الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(4) قرمز : أحمر يرمز إلى دم الرب يسوع الذى سفك على الصليب .
(4) بوص : حرير أبيض أو نسيج من الكتان النفي وهو يشير إلي طهارة الحياة ، كما يرمز إلى نقاوة ناسوت ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس الذي يعطيه لأولاده .
(4) اسمانجوني : لون أزرق سماوي أو حجر كريم ، يذكرنا بأن الخدمة المقدسة خدمة سمائية ، ويرمز للسيد المسيح من حيث طبيعتة السماوية.
(4) ارجوان : قماش من الحرير أحمر اللون ويرمز إلى الرب يسوع كملك الملوك ، فهي تشير إلي الملك الروحي . كانت ثياب الأرجوان غالية الثمن وكان يلبسه الملوك بصفة خاصة .
(5) سنط : نوع من الشجر يتميز خشبه بأنه ثقيل جداً وصلب وأغصانه ذات أشواك .
(5) تخس : عجل البحر " فقمة ، دولفين " وهو حيوان بحرى ثديي كبير اليف .
(7) الصدرة : من ثياب رئيس الكهنة ، تلبس علي الصدر وهى مرصعة بالحجارة الكريمة .
(10) تابوتا : صندوق كبير وضع فيه عصا هارون و لوحي الشريعة و قسط المن .
(11) تغشيه بذهب : تغطيه بطبقة من الذهب .
(22) تابوت الشهادة : أي التابوت الذي فيه لوحا الشريعة الإلهية المسماة "الشهادة " .
(25) شبر : الشبر" طوفاح" بالعبرانية أي 8.5 سنتيمترات تقريبا .
(29) صحافها : الصحفة مفردها صحفة أي وعاء كبير منبسط "جاط" .
(29) جاماتها : جمع كأس كبيرة أي كؤوس كبيرة .
(31) عجرها : مفردها عجرة ، عقدة ، براعمها .
(31) منارة : شمعدان خيمة الاجتماع له سبع شعب .
(32) شعب : فروع متشعبة من الأصل .
(33) لوزية : لها شكل ثمرة اللوز .
(38) منافضها : المنفاض هى الأطباق أو الصوانى
(38) ملاقطها : الملقط أي أداة لنزع الفتيلة المحترقة من المنارة .


الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(1) شقق : قطع مشقوقة من القماش ، ستائر
(1) حائك : نساج أو خياط
(1) المسكن : خيمة الإجتماع
(2) ذراعا : الذراع عند العبرانيين كان طولها حوالي 55 سم تقريبا .
(2) حاذق : ماهر
(4) عرى : جمع عروة أي فتحة من القماش يدخل فيها خيط أو زر
(5) عروة : فتحة فى القماش أو نحوه يدخل فيها خيط أو سلك لربطه بشئ آخر
(6) شظاظا : مشبك ، أبزيم
(10) حاشية : طرف ، حافة
(12) الشقة : سرداق ، غطاء الخيمة ، قطعة قماس يستظل بها
(18) التيمن : جهة اليمين أي بلاد اليمن قديما
(26) عوارض : جمع عارضة وهى الخشبة التى تعترض ألواح المسكن من خلال حلقات من ذهب ، الخشبة العليا التى يدور فيها الباب
(32) رززها : الرزة أي مسمار معقوف مثبت فى العمود تعلق عليه الحجاب
(36) سجفا : حجاب أو ستار يفتح ويغلق أو يرفع ويتدلى
(36) الطراز : الذى يقوم بعمل الزخرفة على القماش


الاصحاح السابع و العشرين:
(3) مناشله : مفردها منشال تعنى اداة من حديد معقوفة ينشل بها
(3) مراكنه : المراكن أي الطشوت ،مفردها مركن
(3) مجامره : المجمره هى الشورية ، وهى وعاء يوضع فيه جمر النار ثم يوضع عليه البخور العطر
(3) رفوشه : الرفش هو الجاروف أو المزراه
(4) الشبكة : حاجز على شكل شبكة
(5) حاجب : شفة بأزرة حول المذبح من الخارج
(9) استار : أستار جمع سترة أو ستارة
(16) سجف : ستائر
(17) رززها : الرزة أي مسمار معقوف مثبت فى العمود تعلق عليه الحجاب
(20) مرضوض : معصور جيدا
(20) لاصعاد : أصعاد الذبيحة أو التقدمة.
(20) السرج : مصابيح توقد بالزيت ، إشارة للروح القدس وإلي الإضاءة والإشراق في الحياة وفي السلوك والتصرف .


الاصحاح الثامن و العشرين:
(4) عمامة : قطعة من القماش يلف بها الراس
(4) منطقة : حزام عريض يشد به الوسط
(8) زنار : حزام
(14) الضفر : صنع الضفائر
(16) شبر : المسافة ما بين الآبهام والبنصر وتساوي 22.5 سم تقريباً ، الشبر هنا بالعبرانية "زريث" بخلاف الشبر" طوفاح" الذى أي 8.5 سنتيمترات تقريبا
(17) ياقوت : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة
(17) عقيق : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة
(17) زمرد : حجر كريم شفاف شديد الخضرة
(18) بهرمان : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة لونه احمر
(19) يشم : حجر كريم و هو العقيق الأبيض
(19) عين الهر : أو عين القط ، وهو من الحجارة الكريمة ويشبه حركة عين القط عند سقوط الضوء عليه فى الظلام
(19) جمشت : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة ذو الوان كثيرة اخصها اللون الآرجواني
(20) يشب : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة بلوري غير شفاف غالبا أخضر قاتم
(20) زبرجد : حجر كريم لونه أخضر فاتح شديد الصلابة
(24) ضفيرتي : خصلة من الشعر مجدولة
(30) التميم : الأوريم والتتميم كانا حجرين اسود وابيض موضوعين في صدرة الكاهن وهما اداة كانت تستخدم لألقاء القرعة أو سؤال الرب عن أمر مبهم ، وكان يلتقط أحداهما فإذا طلع الأبيض دل علي الإيجاب وإذا طلع الأسود دل علي النفي
(32) الدرع : قميص من حديد يقى الصدروالظهر
(33) رمانات : لها شكل الرمان
(33) جلاجل : مفردها جلجل أي جرس صغير
(36) صفيحة : قطعة معدنية رقيقة منبسطة
(36) خاتم : ختم ، طبعة الختم ، علامة نقش
(40) قلانس : جمع قلنسوة وهى برنس يلبس فى الرأس
(42) العورة : ما يستره الأنسان من أعضائه


الاصحاح التاسع و العشرين:
(2) ملتوتة : ممزوجة ، مبلول ( بالزيت ) أشارة للروح القدس وإلي الأضاءة والأشراق في الحياة وفي السلوك والتصرف .
(13) زيادة الكبد : تشير إلى الشحم الذى يغلف الكبد
(14) فرثه : الفرث أي بقايا الطعام فى الأمعاء أوفضلات الطعام فى معدة الحيوان أو الطير
(21) تنضح : ترش
(22) كبش ملء : كبش مخصص للمحرقة
(22) الالية : ما تدلى من شحم فى مؤخرة الخروف
(24) ترددها : تحرك التقدمه علي يديك تكراراً
(26) القص : الصدر
(27) الرفيعة : التقدمة المرفوعة للرب
(31) تطبخ : تسلق
(38) حوليان : حولى أي عمره سنة
(40) عشر : عُشر الإيفة أي 2.3 من اللتر
(40) زيت الرض : زيت معصور جيداً
(40) الهين : مكيال سعته سدس البث اى حوالى سبعة ليترات ونصف ، ربع الهين حوالى ليترين
(40) الرض : دق أو ضرب


الاصحاح الثلاثين:
(1) السنط : نوع من الشجر
(3) تغشيه : تكسوه ، تغطيه
(13) الشاقل : وحدة موازين أي 11.5 جم تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(18) مرحضة : مغسلة ، حوض للغسيل
(23) قاطرا : سائلا ، مائع
(23) الذريرة : نوع من الطيب والعطر
(24) سليخة : نوع من الطيب (من انواع القرفة )
(34) قنة : نوع من الصمغ عطر الرائحة
(34) ميعة : صمغ عطر الرئحة يسيل من شجر الجوز
(34) اظفارا : نوع من الطيب العطر.


الاصحاح الثانى و الثلاثين:
(2) اقراط : مفردها قرط ، حلقات معدنية تعلق فى شحمة الاذن
(14) فندم : رق أو لان
(17) المحلة : مكان إقامة الشعب
(29) باخيه : ضد أخيه
(29) بابنه : ضد إبنه


الاصحاح الرابع و الثلاثين:
(13) سواريهم : مفردها سارية ، وهى عامود ينصب على مكان مرتفع مخصص لعبادة الأوثان
(13) انصابهم : اصنامهم ، التماثيل التى يعبدونها
(22) عيد الاسابيع : كان يطلق هذا الإسم علي هذا العيد لأنه كان يقع بعد أسبوع من الأسابيع أي بعد سبعة أسابيع عقب الفصح (لا 23 : 15 - 16 ) (33) برقعا : غطاء للوجه


الاصحاح الخامس و الثلاثين:
(9) للرداء : ثوب الكاهن "الأفود"
(11) اشظته : مفردها شظاظ خشبة عقفاء تمسك شيئين معاً، مشبك ، ابزيم.
(12) الغطاء : غطاء التابوت ويسمى أيضاً كرسى الرحمة ، وتعنى أيضاً كفارة
(18) اطنابها : أطناب أي حبال تشد الخيمة الى الوتد
(22) قلائد : جمع قلادة أي عقد


الاصحاح الثامن و الثلاثين:
(3) الرفوش : الجاروف ، المزراة
(8) مراءي : جمع مرآة
(24) وزنة : هى الوزنة اليونانية النى جعلها الأسكندر وحدة القياس الشرعية فى كل الأمبراطورية ولم تكن مسكوكة بل كانت وحدة ذات قيمة حسابية وأستخدمت في القرن الاول الميلادى وتتكون من 60 منا أو 6000 درهم ، والدرهم أي 4.9 جرام تقريبا فتكون الوزنة أي تساوى 34 كيلو جرام تقريباً
الاصحاح التاسع و الثلاثين:
(3) قدوها : قطعوها
(12) جمست : نوع من الحجارة الكريمة
(28) عصائب : قطعة من القماش تلف حول الرأس
(30) صفيحة الاكليل : الصفيحة التي كانت موضوعة علي تاج عظيم الأحبار
منقول


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 أغسطس 2015)

معلومات جميله 
ميرسى لتعب محبتك حبيبتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

مجهود قيم 
شكرا 
الرب يبارك تعبك 
ويعوضك اضعاف مضاعفة


----------



## philanthropist (26 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر اللاويين:
الاصحاح الاول:
(4) للتكفير : لستر الذنب و تغطيته، محو الخطية
(9) اكارعه : ساق الحيوان تحت الركبة
(15) يحز : يقطع
(16) حوصلته : مجمع الطعام في جسم الطائر قبل نزوله إلي القانصة أي المعدة
(16) بفرثها : الفرث هو فضلات الطعام فى المعدة
الاصحاح الثانى:
(4) تنور : فرن والتنور كانت له أشكالاً مختلفة بالنسبة لاختلاف الحالات أو الشعوب وكانت أسرع طريقة أن يحمى الحجر أو الفخار بوضع الجمر عليه ، ثم يزال الجمر ويوضع الخبز عليه ، وأحياناً يحاط بالجمر أيضا والخبز الذي يخبز هكذا يسمى " خبز مله " ، وهناك نوع من التنور كان يهيأ بحفر حفرة في الأرض يترواح عمقها ما بين قدم وخمسة أقدام ويغطى جدرانة بالملاط ، وتجعل البلاطة فوقها ، وأحياناً يعمل التنور مرتفعا عن الأرض بأرتفاع ثلاثة أقدام تقريباً ، كما كانت تعمل التنور من الفخار أو اللبن أو الحجر ، وكانت هناك تنور صغيرة يغلب أن تكون من الفخار يمكن حملها من مكان لأخر ، وأيضا كانت هناك تنور عامة تخبز فيها اسرة كاملة .
(5) الصاج : قرص من الحديد أو النحاس يخبزون عليه فوق النار ، وغالباً ماكان محدباً من وجه ومقعرا من الوجه الأخر وكان الوجه المقعر يوضع فوق النار ، ويخبز علي الوجه الثاني .
(7) طاجن : وعاء للقلى ، مقلي ، مقلاه ، طنجرة ، يصنع من الفخار ، ويستعمل في الطهي .
(13) ملح عهد الهك : عهد لا ينقض ، أبداً كما لا بفسد الملح إشارة لطهارة العبادة ونقاوة التقدمات ، وعلامة علي حفظ الأمانة في العهود والمواثيق لذلك كان الناس يأكلون الخبز والملح أشارة إلي العهود الثابتة .
(14) ففريكا : الفريك هو المفروك باليد من الحب وغالباً من سنابل القمح الأخصر المشوي بالنار .
(14) سويقا : الناعم النقي الناتج من دقيق الحنطة والشعير وكان ينخل احياناً بعد الدش أو الطحن .
(14) جريشا : ما تطحنه أو تدقه خشناً كالبرغل .


الاصحاح الثالث:
(4) زيادة الكبد : تشير إلى الشحم الذى يغلف الكبد .
(9) العصعص : عظم الزيل
(10) الخاصرتين : الجانبين


الاصحاح الرابع:
(2) مناهي : ممنوعات
(6) ينضح : يرش
(12) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم،مكان الاقامة


الاصحاح الخامس:
(2) دبيب : كل ما يدب على الأرض أو الزواحف
(4) مفترطا : ينطق بكلام بغير روية
(4) اليمين : الحلف أو القسم
(6) عنزا : أنثى الماعز ، عنزة
(11) الايفة : وحدة مكيال حبوب عبراني يسع22.991 لتر تقريباُ وهو بقدر البث ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(15) شواقل : الشاقل وحدة موازين يساوي 11.5 جم تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(15) شاقل : وحدة موازين أي 11.5 جم تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) (15) بتقويمك : التقويم أي تقييم أو تقدير أو تخمين


الاصحاح السادس:
(2) جحد : كفر ، أنكر من علمه بالأمر
(3) لقطة : ما تجده ملقى على الأرض فتلتقطه
(21) مربوكة : مخلوطة ، ممزوجة
(21) ثرائد : مفردها ثريد وثريدة ، خبز مفتوت ومبلول بمرق أو زيت "فتة"


الاصحاح السابع:
(16) نافلة : زيادة عن المفروض
(34) صدر الترديد : صدر الذبيحة الذى يستعرضه الكاهن أمام الرب قبل أن يأخذه لنفسه وبنيه الكهنة
(37) ذبيحة الملء : الذبيحة التى تقدم عند تخصيص أحد اللاويين للخدمة الكهنوتية


الاصحاح الثامن:
(7) بالمنطقة : حزام عريض يشد به الوسط
(7) الرداء : ثوب الكاهن "الأفود"
(7) الجبة : الرداء
(33) لدن : أمام ، حضرة


الاصحاح العاشر:
(6) يسخط : السخط ، الغضب الشديد
(12) وقائد : ذبائح


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(5) الوبر : مفردها وبر وهو حيوان صغير برى يشبه الارنب لونه أسود ، يعيش فى الصخور لحمه طرى وجلده ثمين ، ومن صفاته الحذر ، ولأنه يحرك فكه الأسفل فيظهر وكأنه يجتر لذلك عده الوحي بين الحيوانات المجترة ، كما أن ظلفه غير مشقوق ، فرجليه الأمامينان بهما أربع أصابع لا أضلاف ، وبالأصابع مخالب ، أما الرجلان الخلفيتان ففي كل منهما ثلاث أصابع .
(9) زعانف : أجنحة السمك
(9) حرشف : قشر جلد السمك
(13) العقاب : طائر كاسر يوجد على السواحل لإصطياد السمك
(13) النسر : أقوى الطيور الجارحة ، ويدعى مجازاً ملك الطيور ، يطير بسرعة هائلة في أجواء عالية ، ويتغذى علي ما يصيده من فرائس من الطيور والحيوانات ، ويستطيع أن يخطف حتى الخروف ، ويعمر طويلا ( مز103 : 5 ) والنسر له أنواع كثيرة ، والوحى يقصد الكل .
(13) الانوق : من أنواع العقاب والنسور ويسمى أيضا العقاب الكاسر أو "الملتحى" أو " أبا ذقن " لوجود ريش أسود تحت ذقنه وهو طائر كاسر العظام كبير يعيش في الجبال الشامخة ، يحمل الرمم والعظام والسلاحف والحيوانات كالخراف والجداء في الهواء ويتركها لتسقط فتنكسر ثم يأكل النخاع الموجود بالعظام أو القطع المتناثرة منها ، يبلغ طوله نحو المتر ، وعندما يبسط جناحيه يكون طوله نحو ثلاثة أمتار .
(14) الحداة : طائر من الجوارح تسميه العامة الحداية أوالشوحه
(14) الباشق : من الطيور الكواسر
(16) الظليم : ذكر النعام
(16) الساف : طائر بحرى يسمى النورس قدماه كقدمى البطة ولونه أبيض رمادى
(16) الباز : طائر من الكواسر من فصيلة الصقر والشاهين
(17) الغواص : طائر مائي كبير بحجم الغراب أسود اللون ،تحت منقاره جراب يضع فيه صيده من الأسماك
(17) الكركي : طائر كبير طويل الساقين قليل اللحم
(18) القوق : طائر مائى طويل العنق، أو طائر يألف الأماكن الخربة
(18) الرخم : طائر جارح يشبه النسر، ريشه ابيض على سواد وشقرة
(18) البجع : طائر جميل يحب المياه
(19) اللقلق : من الطيور القواطع يقتات على الضفادع و الحشرات ، طويل المنقار والساقين أبيض الريش أسود الجناحين
(19) الخفاش : وطواط
(21) كراعان : مفصل يربط جزئين من الساق
(22) الدبا : نوع من الجراد
(22) الحرجوان : نوع من الجراد
(22) الجندب : حشرة تشبه الجراد
(29) الضب : حيوان زحاف صفير يشيه الحرذون وهو من الحيوانات النجسة لونه أخضر يعيش فى الصحارى ، ويسمى أحياناًِسقاية او عظاية
(29) ابن عرس : حيوان يشبه الفار مستطيل الجسم.
(30) العظاية : ضب ، (سقاية) ، حيوان زحاف صفير يشيه الحرذون وهو من الحيوانات النجسة لونه أخضر يعيش فى الصحارى
(30) الوزغة : نوع من الزحافات تشبه الحرباء والحرذون
(30) الورل : عظاية كبيرة تشبه السقاية والحرذون لونها اسمر فيها بقع صفراء وخضراء
(30) الحرذون : البرص
(32) بلاس : كساء من وبر الإبل يلبس عند الحداد ، مسوح ، كساء من شعر


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(2) قوباء : مرض جلدى يعرف عند العامة بالحزاز
(2) ناتئ : ورم ، انتفاخ فى الجلد
(2) برص : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .
(6) كامدة : مائل للسواد أو معتم
(6) حزاز : مرض جلدى ، جرب
(10) وضح : درن ناتئ ، برص
(18) دملة : خراج
(27) ان وقف في عينيه : إذا وأى الكاهن بعينه .
(30) قرع : مرض جلدى يسقط شعر الرأس
(34) كم مرة : قد تكون إشارة لعدد المرات التي جاء فيها المسيح إلى أورشليم في اثناء خدمته ، والواردة في إنجيل يوحنا ، أو أشارة لرفضها المستمر .
(35) مبارك الاتي باسم الرب : هتاف مسياني مأخوذ من " مبارك الاتي باسم الرب باركناكم من بيت الرب" ( 118 : 26 ) .
(35) بيتكم : بيتكم : هو الهيكل ، الذي دمر في سنه 70م ، كما أنه أشارة علي أن الرب لم يرتضي به بيتا له .
(39) بهق : بياض الجلد غير ناتج عن البرص وقد تظهر علي الجلد خاصة الوجه والعنق وقد تكون بارزة عن الجلد أو غير بارزة وتشفى من تلقاء نفسها ، ولا يتغير معها لون الشعر .
(45) الابرص : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .
(48) اللحمة : الخيوط العريضة فى النسيج
(48) السدى : ما ينسج طولاً فى القماش وهو عكس لحمه
(55) نخروب : ثقب أو التآكل والمقصود به التلف بوجه عام .
(55) جردة : جُردة ( بضم الجيم ) يقصد الجرادة أو العرية ، بقعة من الجلد خالية من الشعرالمقصود سطح الثوب بعد ما تقشر وهو الموضع البالي أو المصاب من القماش أو الجلد .


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(4) قرمز : المراد قطعة من الثوب لونها قرمزى
(10) لج : مكيال للسوائل يعادل 0.33 من اللتر تقريباً وكان اليهود يقدرونه بما يسع ست بيضات من بيض الدجاج .


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(12) السيل : مرض السيلان


الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(2) الحجاب : الستارة التى تفصل بين القدس و قدس الأقداس في الهيكل
(8) لعزازيل : من عزل وبالعبرية " ابعد" كما بالعربية ، وهى صفة للتيس الذى كان كذبيحة يحمل خطايا الشعب وكان يعزل ويطلق إلى البرية رمزاً لأبعاد الخطية
(18) ثم يخرج الى المذبح : المذبح المشار اليه في هذا الموضع هو مذبح البخور ، وهو مذبح الذهب الذي كان في القدس أمام الحجاب ( الستارة ) الذي يفصلة عن قدس الأقداس ( خر 1:30- 10 ، امل 22:6 ).


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(18) للضر : أقتران الرجل بأمراة ثانية مع زرجته
(21) للاجازة : يجيز أو يمرر أو يقدم
(23) نزائها : مزاوجة ، تجعل ذكر الحيوان يزاوج انثاه
(25) فاجتزي : فأفتقد ، فأعاقب
(30) الرسوم : العادات ، التقاليد


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(9) لقاط : فضلات الحصاد
(10) نثار : الثمار الساقطة المتفرقة
(10) تعلله : تجنى ما بقى بعد القطاف ، تلتقط فضلات الحصاد
(15) جورا : ظلما
(16) لا تقف على دم قريبك : لا تخطط لقتل صاحبك .
(19) تنز : تنزى : تجعل ذكر الحيوان يزاوج أنثاه
(23) غلفاء : أى لا يجوز الاكل من ثمرها
(23) غرلتها : الغرلة عكس الختان ، والمراد عدم الأكل من ثمرها
(26) تعيفوا : تستعمل السحر والرقية
(27) عارضيك : صفحة الخد ، جانب اللحية
(27) تقصروا : أى تحلقوا ، تقصوا شعر رأسكم
(28) وسم : وشم
(31) الجان : أي روح شرير وتعنى هنا الذين يحضرون الأرواح الشريرة
(31) التوابع : مفردها تابع وتابعة أي جنية أو أمرأة تتعامل بالسحر وتحضير الأرواح
(36) هين : مكيال للمواد السائلة أي مكيال سعته سدس البث اى حوالى سبعة ليترات ونصف ، ربع الهين حوالى ليترين


الاصحاح العشرين:
(20) عقيمين : الذى لم ينجب أو يلد
(27) جان او تابعة : المراد روح جان أو روح تابعة مثل الأرواح الشريرة التى تسكن فى بعض الأشخاص وتؤهلهم للقيام ببعض الأعمال كالعرافة والتنبؤ بالمستقبل
(27) تابعة : جنية،وتشير هنا إلي أمرأة تتعامل بالسحر وتحضير الأرواح
(28) كتب لنا موسى : كتب لنا موسى : ( رج تث 25 : 5 - 6 ) .
(34) ابناء هذا الدهر : هذه العبارة لا نجدها في موضع آخر في العهد الجديد إلا في (17 : 8 ) وهي تشير هنا إلى كل من هم في هذا العالم .
(37) دل عليه موسى : استشهد المسيح بفقرة من التوراة ( أسفار موسى الخمسة ) التي لم يكن يعترف الصدوقيون إلا بها وحدها . العليقة : شجيرة شوكية .
(37) العليقة : شجيرة شوكية تنبت في الصحراء . وذكرت هذه الحادثة ( خر 3 : 1 -6 ) .
(42) عن يميني : مكان القوة والمشاركة في الحكم .
(46) المجامع : كان المجمع يستخدم كمدرسة لتعليم الأسفار المقدسة ، وكدار للقضاة ، ومكان للصلاة والعبادة . وكان منتشرا في جميع المدن التي بها جالية يهودية .
(46) المجالس الاولى : كانت المقاعد الأولى في المجامع موضوعة على منصة مرتفعة أمام الصندوق الخشبي الذي تحفظ فيه الأسـفار المقدسـة .
(46) الاسواق : الساحات ، قلب المدينة .
(46) احذروا : هو تحذير المقصود به الاحتراس منهم وبالأكثر عدم التشبه بهم .


الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين:
(18) زوائدي : من له 6 أصابع فى يده أو رجله ، أو الحيوان الذى له عضو زائد أو أطول من غيره
(18) افطس : انفه مشوه
(20) مرضوض : مسحوق ، مكسور ، معصور
(20) اكلف : من له بقع بنية اللون في وجهه أو جسمه
(20) اكشم : ناقص الخلقه
(20) احدب : من برز ظهره و دخل صدره


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(2) يتوقوا : يتجنبوا ، يبتعدوا عن
(6) يرحض : يغسل
(12) رفيعة : تقدمة ترفع للرب
(18) نوافلهم : مفردها نافلة اى تقدمة طوعية غير مفروضة
(21) نافلة : زيادة عن المفروض
(22) البثير : من له بثور أو دمامل.
(23) قزم : قصير أو ناقص


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(2) محافل : اجتماعات
(3) سبت : راحة
(12) حوليا : عمره سنة
(13) عشرين : ما يعادل 4.6 لتر
(13) ربع الهين : ما يعادل لتراً واحداً تقريباً
(20) الباكورة : أول الشيء او أعظمه.
(22) لقاط : فضلات الحصاد
(34) المظال : مفردها مظلة اى خيمة
(36) اعتكاف : أجتماع دينى للعبادة والصلاة.
(40) غبياء : كثيفة ، ملتفة ، كثيرة الأغصان والأوراق
(40) سعف : مفردها سعفة، وهى جريدة النخل غصن النخلة


الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(2) مرضوض : معصور ، مسحوق
(12) المحرس : الحبس ، السجن
(36) هو مكتوب : من صدق خبرنا و لمن استعلنت ذراع الرب ( اش 53 : 1 ) ، يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه (هو 6 : 2 ) .
(39) انظروا يدي و رجلي : أي الجروح الناجمة عن الصلب ( 33:23 ) .
(41) من الفرح : البشير لوقا يجد باستمرار عذراً لقلة إيمان التلاميذ .
(43) اكل قدامهم : تأكيد آخر للتلاميذ بأن قيامته بالجسد كانت أمراً حقيقياً .
(49) موعد ابي : هو الوعد بالروح القدس ( أع 1 : 4 ) . وقد تحقق في يوم الخمسين ( أع 2 : 1 - 4 ) .
(50) بيت عنيا : اسم ارامى معناه " بيت البؤس أو البائس" هى قريه إلي الجنوب الشرقى من جبل الزيتون علي بعد ميلين من أورشليم أي 3 كم تقريبا .


الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(3) تقضب : تقطيع ، تقليم الأغصان لا، تشذب
(5) زريع : ما ينبت فى الأرض من الحبوب المتبقية بعد الحصاد
(5) المحول : تجاوز السنة الواحدة
(10) يوبيلا : اليوبيل هو السنة الخمسون سنة العتق من العبودية ورد الأراضى والرهائن لأصحابها والكلمة العبرية تعنى قرن الكبش الذى كان يستخدم كبوق، أو قرن الهتاف أو هتاف القرن
(14) يغبن : يخدع
(16) عدد الغلات : المراد عدد سنى الغلات
(24) فكاكا : فداءاً
(44) اماؤك : الأمى أو العبدة


الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(22) فتوحش : تقفر ، تصبح موحشة أي خالية
(26) عصا الخبز : قوام الخبز أو مصادر الخبز
(30) شمساتكم : مفردها شمسية ، مذبح يقدم عليه البخور أمام تمثال إله الشمس
(41) الغلف : المراد النجس ، الغليظ القلب



الاصحاح السابع و العشرين و الأخير:
(16) حومر : مكيال حبوب سعته 230 لتر
(25) جيرة : وحدة موازين أي 0.6 من الجرام


منقول


----------



## philanthropist (26 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر اللاويين:
الاصحاح الاول:
(4) للتكفير : لستر الذنب و تغطيته، محو الخطية
(9) اكارعه : ساق الحيوان تحت الركبة
(15) يحز : يقطع
(16) حوصلته : مجمع الطعام في جسم الطائر قبل نزوله إلي القانصة أي المعدة
(16) بفرثها : الفرث هو فضلات الطعام فى المعدة
الاصحاح الثانى:
(4) تنور : فرن والتنور كانت له أشكالاً مختلفة بالنسبة لاختلاف الحالات أو الشعوب وكانت أسرع طريقة أن يحمى الحجر أو الفخار بوضع الجمر عليه ، ثم يزال الجمر ويوضع الخبز عليه ، وأحياناً يحاط بالجمر أيضا والخبز الذي يخبز هكذا يسمى " خبز مله " ، وهناك نوع من التنور كان يهيأ بحفر حفرة في الأرض يترواح عمقها ما بين قدم وخمسة أقدام ويغطى جدرانة بالملاط ، وتجعل البلاطة فوقها ، وأحياناً يعمل التنور مرتفعا عن الأرض بأرتفاع ثلاثة أقدام تقريباً ، كما كانت تعمل التنور من الفخار أو اللبن أو الحجر ، وكانت هناك تنور صغيرة يغلب أن تكون من الفخار يمكن حملها من مكان لأخر ، وأيضا كانت هناك تنور عامة تخبز فيها اسرة كاملة .
(5) الصاج : قرص من الحديد أو النحاس يخبزون عليه فوق النار ، وغالباً ماكان محدباً من وجه ومقعرا من الوجه الأخر وكان الوجه المقعر يوضع فوق النار ، ويخبز علي الوجه الثاني .
(7) طاجن : وعاء للقلى ، مقلي ، مقلاه ، طنجرة ، يصنع من الفخار ، ويستعمل في الطهي .
(13) ملح عهد الهك : عهد لا ينقض ، أبداً كما لا بفسد الملح إشارة لطهارة العبادة ونقاوة التقدمات ، وعلامة علي حفظ الأمانة في العهود والمواثيق لذلك كان الناس يأكلون الخبز والملح أشارة إلي العهود الثابتة .
(14) ففريكا : الفريك هو المفروك باليد من الحب وغالباً من سنابل القمح الأخصر المشوي بالنار .
(14) سويقا : الناعم النقي الناتج من دقيق الحنطة والشعير وكان ينخل احياناً بعد الدش أو الطحن .
(14) جريشا : ما تطحنه أو تدقه خشناً كالبرغل .


الاصحاح الثالث:
(4) زيادة الكبد : تشير إلى الشحم الذى يغلف الكبد .
(9) العصعص : عظم الزيل
(10) الخاصرتين : الجانبين


الاصحاح الرابع:
(2) مناهي : ممنوعات
(6) ينضح : يرش
(12) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم،مكان الاقامة


الاصحاح الخامس:
(2) دبيب : كل ما يدب على الأرض أو الزواحف
(4) مفترطا : ينطق بكلام بغير روية
(4) اليمين : الحلف أو القسم
(6) عنزا : أنثى الماعز ، عنزة
(11) الايفة : وحدة مكيال حبوب عبراني يسع22.991 لتر تقريباُ وهو بقدر البث ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(15) شواقل : الشاقل وحدة موازين يساوي 11.5 جم تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(15) شاقل : وحدة موازين أي 11.5 جم تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) (15) بتقويمك : التقويم أي تقييم أو تقدير أو تخمين


الاصحاح السادس:
(2) جحد : كفر ، أنكر من علمه بالأمر
(3) لقطة : ما تجده ملقى على الأرض فتلتقطه
(21) مربوكة : مخلوطة ، ممزوجة
(21) ثرائد : مفردها ثريد وثريدة ، خبز مفتوت ومبلول بمرق أو زيت "فتة"


الاصحاح السابع:
(16) نافلة : زيادة عن المفروض
(34) صدر الترديد : صدر الذبيحة الذى يستعرضه الكاهن أمام الرب قبل أن يأخذه لنفسه وبنيه الكهنة
(37) ذبيحة الملء : الذبيحة التى تقدم عند تخصيص أحد اللاويين للخدمة الكهنوتية


الاصحاح الثامن:
(7) بالمنطقة : حزام عريض يشد به الوسط
(7) الرداء : ثوب الكاهن "الأفود"
(7) الجبة : الرداء
(33) لدن : أمام ، حضرة


الاصحاح العاشر:
(6) يسخط : السخط ، الغضب الشديد
(12) وقائد : ذبائح


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(5) الوبر : مفردها وبر وهو حيوان صغير برى يشبه الارنب لونه أسود ، يعيش فى الصخور لحمه طرى وجلده ثمين ، ومن صفاته الحذر ، ولأنه يحرك فكه الأسفل فيظهر وكأنه يجتر لذلك عده الوحي بين الحيوانات المجترة ، كما أن ظلفه غير مشقوق ، فرجليه الأمامينان بهما أربع أصابع لا أضلاف ، وبالأصابع مخالب ، أما الرجلان الخلفيتان ففي كل منهما ثلاث أصابع .
(9) زعانف : أجنحة السمك
(9) حرشف : قشر جلد السمك
(13) العقاب : طائر كاسر يوجد على السواحل لإصطياد السمك
(13) النسر : أقوى الطيور الجارحة ، ويدعى مجازاً ملك الطيور ، يطير بسرعة هائلة في أجواء عالية ، ويتغذى علي ما يصيده من فرائس من الطيور والحيوانات ، ويستطيع أن يخطف حتى الخروف ، ويعمر طويلا ( مز103 : 5 ) والنسر له أنواع كثيرة ، والوحى يقصد الكل .
(13) الانوق : من أنواع العقاب والنسور ويسمى أيضا العقاب الكاسر أو "الملتحى" أو " أبا ذقن " لوجود ريش أسود تحت ذقنه وهو طائر كاسر العظام كبير يعيش في الجبال الشامخة ، يحمل الرمم والعظام والسلاحف والحيوانات كالخراف والجداء في الهواء ويتركها لتسقط فتنكسر ثم يأكل النخاع الموجود بالعظام أو القطع المتناثرة منها ، يبلغ طوله نحو المتر ، وعندما يبسط جناحيه يكون طوله نحو ثلاثة أمتار .
(14) الحداة : طائر من الجوارح تسميه العامة الحداية أوالشوحه
(14) الباشق : من الطيور الكواسر
(16) الظليم : ذكر النعام
(16) الساف : طائر بحرى يسمى النورس قدماه كقدمى البطة ولونه أبيض رمادى
(16) الباز : طائر من الكواسر من فصيلة الصقر والشاهين
(17) الغواص : طائر مائي كبير بحجم الغراب أسود اللون ،تحت منقاره جراب يضع فيه صيده من الأسماك
(17) الكركي : طائر كبير طويل الساقين قليل اللحم
(18) القوق : طائر مائى طويل العنق، أو طائر يألف الأماكن الخربة
(18) الرخم : طائر جارح يشبه النسر، ريشه ابيض على سواد وشقرة
(18) البجع : طائر جميل يحب المياه
(19) اللقلق : من الطيور القواطع يقتات على الضفادع و الحشرات ، طويل المنقار والساقين أبيض الريش أسود الجناحين
(19) الخفاش : وطواط
(21) كراعان : مفصل يربط جزئين من الساق
(22) الدبا : نوع من الجراد
(22) الحرجوان : نوع من الجراد
(22) الجندب : حشرة تشبه الجراد
(29) الضب : حيوان زحاف صفير يشيه الحرذون وهو من الحيوانات النجسة لونه أخضر يعيش فى الصحارى ، ويسمى أحياناًِسقاية او عظاية
(29) ابن عرس : حيوان يشبه الفار مستطيل الجسم.
(30) العظاية : ضب ، (سقاية) ، حيوان زحاف صفير يشيه الحرذون وهو من الحيوانات النجسة لونه أخضر يعيش فى الصحارى
(30) الوزغة : نوع من الزحافات تشبه الحرباء والحرذون
(30) الورل : عظاية كبيرة تشبه السقاية والحرذون لونها اسمر فيها بقع صفراء وخضراء
(30) الحرذون : البرص
(32) بلاس : كساء من وبر الإبل يلبس عند الحداد ، مسوح ، كساء من شعر


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(2) قوباء : مرض جلدى يعرف عند العامة بالحزاز
(2) ناتئ : ورم ، انتفاخ فى الجلد
(2) برص : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .
(6) كامدة : مائل للسواد أو معتم
(6) حزاز : مرض جلدى ، جرب
(10) وضح : درن ناتئ ، برص
(18) دملة : خراج
(27) ان وقف في عينيه : إذا وأى الكاهن بعينه .
(30) قرع : مرض جلدى يسقط شعر الرأس
(34) كم مرة : قد تكون إشارة لعدد المرات التي جاء فيها المسيح إلى أورشليم في اثناء خدمته ، والواردة في إنجيل يوحنا ، أو أشارة لرفضها المستمر .
(35) مبارك الاتي باسم الرب : هتاف مسياني مأخوذ من " مبارك الاتي باسم الرب باركناكم من بيت الرب" ( 118 : 26 ) .
(35) بيتكم : بيتكم : هو الهيكل ، الذي دمر في سنه 70م ، كما أنه أشارة علي أن الرب لم يرتضي به بيتا له .
(39) بهق : بياض الجلد غير ناتج عن البرص وقد تظهر علي الجلد خاصة الوجه والعنق وقد تكون بارزة عن الجلد أو غير بارزة وتشفى من تلقاء نفسها ، ولا يتغير معها لون الشعر .
(45) الابرص : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .
(48) اللحمة : الخيوط العريضة فى النسيج
(48) السدى : ما ينسج طولاً فى القماش وهو عكس لحمه
(55) نخروب : ثقب أو التآكل والمقصود به التلف بوجه عام .
(55) جردة : جُردة ( بضم الجيم ) يقصد الجرادة أو العرية ، بقعة من الجلد خالية من الشعرالمقصود سطح الثوب بعد ما تقشر وهو الموضع البالي أو المصاب من القماش أو الجلد .


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(4) قرمز : المراد قطعة من الثوب لونها قرمزى
(10) لج : مكيال للسوائل يعادل 0.33 من اللتر تقريباً وكان اليهود يقدرونه بما يسع ست بيضات من بيض الدجاج .


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(12) السيل : مرض السيلان


الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(2) الحجاب : الستارة التى تفصل بين القدس و قدس الأقداس في الهيكل
(8) لعزازيل : من عزل وبالعبرية " ابعد" كما بالعربية ، وهى صفة للتيس الذى كان كذبيحة يحمل خطايا الشعب وكان يعزل ويطلق إلى البرية رمزاً لأبعاد الخطية
(18) ثم يخرج الى المذبح : المذبح المشار اليه في هذا الموضع هو مذبح البخور ، وهو مذبح الذهب الذي كان في القدس أمام الحجاب ( الستارة ) الذي يفصلة عن قدس الأقداس ( خر 1:30- 10 ، امل 22:6 ).


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(18) للضر : أقتران الرجل بأمراة ثانية مع زرجته
(21) للاجازة : يجيز أو يمرر أو يقدم
(23) نزائها : مزاوجة ، تجعل ذكر الحيوان يزاوج انثاه
(25) فاجتزي : فأفتقد ، فأعاقب
(30) الرسوم : العادات ، التقاليد


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(9) لقاط : فضلات الحصاد
(10) نثار : الثمار الساقطة المتفرقة
(10) تعلله : تجنى ما بقى بعد القطاف ، تلتقط فضلات الحصاد
(15) جورا : ظلما
(16) لا تقف على دم قريبك : لا تخطط لقتل صاحبك .
(19) تنز : تنزى : تجعل ذكر الحيوان يزاوج أنثاه
(23) غلفاء : أى لا يجوز الاكل من ثمرها
(23) غرلتها : الغرلة عكس الختان ، والمراد عدم الأكل من ثمرها
(26) تعيفوا : تستعمل السحر والرقية
(27) عارضيك : صفحة الخد ، جانب اللحية
(27) تقصروا : أى تحلقوا ، تقصوا شعر رأسكم
(28) وسم : وشم
(31) الجان : أي روح شرير وتعنى هنا الذين يحضرون الأرواح الشريرة
(31) التوابع : مفردها تابع وتابعة أي جنية أو أمرأة تتعامل بالسحر وتحضير الأرواح
(36) هين : مكيال للمواد السائلة أي مكيال سعته سدس البث اى حوالى سبعة ليترات ونصف ، ربع الهين حوالى ليترين


الاصحاح العشرين:
(20) عقيمين : الذى لم ينجب أو يلد
(27) جان او تابعة : المراد روح جان أو روح تابعة مثل الأرواح الشريرة التى تسكن فى بعض الأشخاص وتؤهلهم للقيام ببعض الأعمال كالعرافة والتنبؤ بالمستقبل
(27) تابعة : جنية،وتشير هنا إلي أمرأة تتعامل بالسحر وتحضير الأرواح
(28) كتب لنا موسى : كتب لنا موسى : ( رج تث 25 : 5 - 6 ) .
(34) ابناء هذا الدهر : هذه العبارة لا نجدها في موضع آخر في العهد الجديد إلا في (17 : 8 ) وهي تشير هنا إلى كل من هم في هذا العالم .
(37) دل عليه موسى : استشهد المسيح بفقرة من التوراة ( أسفار موسى الخمسة ) التي لم يكن يعترف الصدوقيون إلا بها وحدها . العليقة : شجيرة شوكية .
(37) العليقة : شجيرة شوكية تنبت في الصحراء . وذكرت هذه الحادثة ( خر 3 : 1 -6 ) .
(42) عن يميني : مكان القوة والمشاركة في الحكم .
(46) المجامع : كان المجمع يستخدم كمدرسة لتعليم الأسفار المقدسة ، وكدار للقضاة ، ومكان للصلاة والعبادة . وكان منتشرا في جميع المدن التي بها جالية يهودية .
(46) المجالس الاولى : كانت المقاعد الأولى في المجامع موضوعة على منصة مرتفعة أمام الصندوق الخشبي الذي تحفظ فيه الأسـفار المقدسـة .
(46) الاسواق : الساحات ، قلب المدينة .
(46) احذروا : هو تحذير المقصود به الاحتراس منهم وبالأكثر عدم التشبه بهم .


الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين:
(18) زوائدي : من له 6 أصابع فى يده أو رجله ، أو الحيوان الذى له عضو زائد أو أطول من غيره
(18) افطس : انفه مشوه
(20) مرضوض : مسحوق ، مكسور ، معصور
(20) اكلف : من له بقع بنية اللون في وجهه أو جسمه
(20) اكشم : ناقص الخلقه
(20) احدب : من برز ظهره و دخل صدره


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(2) يتوقوا : يتجنبوا ، يبتعدوا عن
(6) يرحض : يغسل
(12) رفيعة : تقدمة ترفع للرب
(18) نوافلهم : مفردها نافلة اى تقدمة طوعية غير مفروضة
(21) نافلة : زيادة عن المفروض
(22) البثير : من له بثور أو دمامل.
(23) قزم : قصير أو ناقص


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(2) محافل : اجتماعات
(3) سبت : راحة
(12) حوليا : عمره سنة
(13) عشرين : ما يعادل 4.6 لتر
(13) ربع الهين : ما يعادل لتراً واحداً تقريباً
(20) الباكورة : أول الشيء او أعظمه.
(22) لقاط : فضلات الحصاد
(34) المظال : مفردها مظلة اى خيمة
(36) اعتكاف : أجتماع دينى للعبادة والصلاة.
(40) غبياء : كثيفة ، ملتفة ، كثيرة الأغصان والأوراق
(40) سعف : مفردها سعفة، وهى جريدة النخل غصن النخلة


الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(2) مرضوض : معصور ، مسحوق
(12) المحرس : الحبس ، السجن
(36) هو مكتوب : من صدق خبرنا و لمن استعلنت ذراع الرب ( اش 53 : 1 ) ، يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه (هو 6 : 2 ) .
(39) انظروا يدي و رجلي : أي الجروح الناجمة عن الصلب ( 33:23 ) .
(41) من الفرح : البشير لوقا يجد باستمرار عذراً لقلة إيمان التلاميذ .
(43) اكل قدامهم : تأكيد آخر للتلاميذ بأن قيامته بالجسد كانت أمراً حقيقياً .
(49) موعد ابي : هو الوعد بالروح القدس ( أع 1 : 4 ) . وقد تحقق في يوم الخمسين ( أع 2 : 1 - 4 ) .
(50) بيت عنيا : اسم ارامى معناه " بيت البؤس أو البائس" هى قريه إلي الجنوب الشرقى من جبل الزيتون علي بعد ميلين من أورشليم أي 3 كم تقريبا .


الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(3) تقضب : تقطيع ، تقليم الأغصان لا، تشذب
(5) زريع : ما ينبت فى الأرض من الحبوب المتبقية بعد الحصاد
(5) المحول : تجاوز السنة الواحدة
(10) يوبيلا : اليوبيل هو السنة الخمسون سنة العتق من العبودية ورد الأراضى والرهائن لأصحابها والكلمة العبرية تعنى قرن الكبش الذى كان يستخدم كبوق، أو قرن الهتاف أو هتاف القرن
(14) يغبن : يخدع
(16) عدد الغلات : المراد عدد سنى الغلات
(24) فكاكا : فداءاً
(44) اماؤك : الأمى أو العبدة


الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(22) فتوحش : تقفر ، تصبح موحشة أي خالية
(26) عصا الخبز : قوام الخبز أو مصادر الخبز
(30) شمساتكم : مفردها شمسية ، مذبح يقدم عليه البخور أمام تمثال إله الشمس
(41) الغلف : المراد النجس ، الغليظ القلب



الاصحاح السابع و العشرين و الأخير:
(16) حومر : مكيال حبوب سعته 230 لتر
(25) جيرة : وحدة موازين أي 0.6 من الجرام


منقول


----------



## philanthropist (26 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر العدد
الاصحاح الأول:
(3) اجنادهم : جيوشهم ،مفردها جند ، جنود ، عسكر
(50) مسكن الشهادة : خيمة الأجتماع
(52) محلته : مكان أقامته
(53) سخط : غضب شديد


الاصحاح الثالث:
(25) سجف : ستائر
(26) اطنابه : حباله
(36) فرضه : مفردها فرضة، بمعنى قاعدة أو ركيزة، أو ميناء (مرسى السفن).
(47) شاقل القدس : يساوى20 جيرة أي 11.42 جرام تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(47) جيرة : وحدة موازين أي 0.6 جرام تقريبا


الاصحاح الرابع:
(5) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم،مكان الاقامة
(6) اسمانجوني : لون أزرق سماوي أو حجر كريم ، يذكرنا بأن الخدمة المقدسة خدمة سمائية ، ويرمز للسيد المسيح من حيث طبيعتة السماوية .
(7) الاقداح : المغارف
(10) العتلة : الحمالة
(14) المناضح : مفردها منضحة اى آلة لرش الماء
(14) الرفوش : جمع رفش أي الجاروف ، المزراة
(15) القدس : الشئ المقدس المخصص لخدمة الله ، ربما يقصد تابوت العهد
(25) شقق : ستائر ، غطاء
(26) اطنابهن : اطناب أي حبال


الاصحاح الخامس:
(2) ابرص : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .
(8) ولي : المسؤل عن العائلة او أحد قريب له
(8) كبش : خروف ذكر الغنم
(9) رفيعة : التقدمات والقرابين
(13) زرع : نسل . أولاد
(17) ماء مقدسا : ربما أحضر من المرحضة النحاسية التى تقع بين خيمة الأجتماع والمذبح
(22) امين : إستجب .فليكن . حقا
(27) فيرم بطنها : فتورم بطنها . فتصاب بطنها بالاورام


الاصحاح السادس:
(2) النذير : المخصص ، المكرس للرب
(3) نقيع : شراب زبيب العنب المنقوع فى الماء
(4) العجم : مفردها عجمة وهى بزرة أو نواة الثمرة النواية أي بذرة الثمرة
(19) الساعد : الكف . المنكب
(20) قدس للكاهن : مخصص للكاهن


الاصحاح السابع:
(10) لتدشين : لتكريس ، لتخصيص
(13) منضحة : آلة لرش الماء ، مرشة


الاصحاح الثامن:
(4) مسحولة : مطروقة ، منحوتة محفورة
(4) زهرها : مفردها زهرة وهى قاعدة الشمعة فى المنارة ، وسميت هكذا لأنها تشبه الزهرة ، وتقال مجازياً عن زهرة الشباب
(16) هبة : عطية
(16) موهوبون لي : أعطوا لي
(26) يوازرون : يعاونون . يساعدون


الاصحاح التاسع:
(11) مرار : عشب مر الطعم
(11) العشاءين : بين الغروب والظلام


الاصحاح العاشر:
(17) حاملين المسكن : جارين المسكن علي المراكب التي كان موسى رتبها لأجل حمله .
(25) ساقة : مؤخرة الجيش ، الحرس الخلفى
(29) لحوباب : حوباب بن رعوئيل هو نفسة يثرون حمو موسى وهو جدهن وليس أبيهن , وربما يكون هذا هو الإسم الشخصى له أما يثرون فهو الإسم الكهنوتى


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(3) تبعيرة : إحتراق
(4) اللفيف : المصريون الذين خرجوا مع الأسرائيليين من مصر
(5) القثاء : الخيار ، العجور
(5) اللفيف : المصرين الذين خرجوا مع الأسرائلين من مصر
(5) الكراث : نبات شبيه بالثوم طعماً وبالبصل الأخضر شكلاً (كرات)
(8) ملات : كعك
(25) لم يزيدوا : لم يتنبأوا مرة أخرى
(26) ميداد : اسم عبرى معناه محبوب
(26) الداد : اسم عبرى معناه من احبه الله
(31) مسيرة يوم : مسافة تساوى 30 كيلومتر تقريبا
(31) سلوى : طائر السمان
(31) ذراعين : حوالى متر تقريبا ، الذراع عند العبرانيين كان طولها حوالي 55 سم تقريبا .
(32) عشرة حوامر : ما يعادل 2300لتر تقريبا


الاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(1) الكوشية : من بلاد كوش وهى الحبشة ذات البشرة السوداء


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(16) يشوع : معناها " الله مخلص "
(16) هوشع : اسم عبرى معناه "الخلاص أو الرب معين ، الرب مساعد " .
(22) صوعن : مدينة مصرية على الضفة الشرقية من الدلتا وهى باقية حتى اليوم وإسمها "صان اللحجر"
(23) زرجونة : غصن الكرمة
(23) بالدقرانة : غصن كبير يابس ترفع عليه الكرمة
(24) اشكول : عنقود
(28) عناق : اسم كنعانى معناه "عنق" وهو رجل ينسب اليه العناقيون لأنة كان أعظمهم
(28) معتز : قوي
(32) مذمة الارض : تقريرا شريرا عن الأرض


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(5) معشر : جماعة أو أجتماع
(9) زال عنهم : زالت عنهم الحماية
(21) حي انا : يمين معناها أقسم بالحياة الجوهرية التي في وبحياتي الأزلية الأبدية .
(24) زرعه : نسله ، أولاده
(25) بحر سوف : البحر الأحمر
(36) سجسوا : أفسدوا وكدروا


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(3) نافلة : عبادة زيادة عن المفروض
(4) عشرا : عشر الأيفة يساوى 2.3 لتر تقريبا
(4) الهين : مكيال للسوائل يعادل 4 لتر تقريبا
(15) دهرية : المراد الزمن الطويل
(20) البيدر : مكان درس الحبوب
(27) حولية : عمرها سنة
(38) عصابة : منديل أو قطعة من القماش يلف على الرأس
(38) اهدابا : مفردها هدنة الخيوط المتدلية فى نهاية الثوب
(39) فاسقون : الفاسق: الفاجر


الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(22) فتسخط : فتغضب بشدة
(26) البغاة : مفردها الباغى ، الظالم ، المعتدى ، الجانى


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(8) رفائعي : مفردها رفيعة ، وهى التقدمة أو القرابيت التى ترفع للرب
(12) المسطار : الخمر الجديدة ،الخمرة الجيدة ، اول عصير العنب
(19) ميثاق ملح : عهد لا ينقض ، أبداً كما لا بفسد الملح إشارة لطهارة العبادة ونقاوة التقدمات ، وعلامة علي حفظ الأمانة في العهود والمواثيق لذلك كان الناس يأكلون الخبز والملح أشارة إلي العهود الثابتة .


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(2) نير : النيرهو الخشبة التى توضع على عنق ثورين لتشغيلهما معا وتشير هنا إلي العبودية .
(17) ماء حيا : ماء احضر من مياه جارية


الاصحاح العشرين:
(10) المردة : المتمردون ، العصاة ،مفردها مارد اى متمرد ، عاص
(13) مريبة : نزاع ، شجار ، مخاصمة
(16) تخومك : مفردها تخم أي حد ، حدودك
(19) السكة : طريق


الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين:
(8) راية : علم ، عمود فى مكان مرتفع
(15) عار : اسم سامى معناه مدينة
(18) بصولجان : عصا أو قضيب معكوف الرأس، عصا الملك
(20) الفسجة : فسجة : قسم أو قطعه وهو الجزء من سلسلة جبال عباريم شمال شرق البحر الميت
(20) الجواء : الوادى الواسع
(29) كموش : إله المؤابيين


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(7) حلوان : بقشيش ، رشوة ، هدية
(23) مسلول : مسحوب أو منزوع من جرابه " السيف "
(24) خندق : حفرة مستطيلة
(26) للنكوب : للتحول ، للعدول ، للحيدان
(32) ورطة : عسرة المسلك ، موحلة
(41) بعل : مفرد بعليم ، اسم سامىمعناه رب أوسيد أو زوج وهو اله كنعاني وكان اله المزارع ورب الخصب في الحقول والحيوانات والمواشي وكان اهل المشرق يقدمون الذبائح البشرية له


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(10) ربع : بيوت ، خيام ، مساكن
(22) الرئم : الثور الوحشى
(23) عيافة : ممارسة السحر و التنجيم
(23) عرافة : ضرب من السحر، من يتعاطى العرافة ، منجم ، ساحر ، المخبر عن الماضى والمستقبل


الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(1) فالا : مفردها فال وهو البشارة الخير، وتشير هنا إلى السحر والتنجيم وكشف المستقبل
(1) ليوافي : يدرك ، يصل إلى ، يعثر على
(6) عود : احدى العطور الشرقية الثمينة
(6) كارزات : بيوت ، خيام ، مساكن
(7) دلائه : مفردها دلو وهو وعاء انتشال الماء من البئر
(8) يقضم : يكسر أو يقرض بأسنانه ويأكل
(17) الوغى : الحرب ،شغب


الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(5) ببعل فغور : إله الخصب عند الكنعانيين .

الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(33) صلفحاد : اسم عبرى معناه حماية من الخوف


الاصحاح الثامن و العشرين:
(5) الرض : المعصور جيدا
(12) ثلاثة اعشار : ثلاثة اعشار الأيفة
(16) فصح : عبور


الأصحاح الواحد و الثلاثين:
(3) جردوا : أعدوا للحرب ، جهزوا جيشا ، عروا، نزعوا
(28) زكوة : أو زكاة، نصيب مقتطع أو مأخوذ من غنيمة أو ربح يقدم للرب
(30) شعائر : مفردها شعيرة وهى طقس دينى أى ترتيب ممارس فى العبادة


الأصحاح الثانى و الثلاثين:
(3) نبو : اسم بابلي معناه " مذيع " وهو اله بابلي اله العلم والمعرفه
(16) صير : مفردها صيرة ، حظيرة الغنم أو البقر


الأصحاح الخامس و الثلاثين:
(2) مسارح : مفردها مسرح اى مرعى ، ضاحية


----------



## philanthropist (26 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر التثنية
الاصحاح الاول:
(12) خصومتكم : منازعاتكم
(15) عرفاء : مفردها عريف ، مساعد رئيس ، صاحب رتبة عسكرية ، وكيل ، قيم
(19) القفر : البرية الجدبة
(27) تمرمرتم : غضبتم
(43) طغيتم : تجبرتم

الاصحاح الثانى:
(34) حرمنا : أبادنا
(36) عروعير : هى نفسها مدينة عار


الاصحاح الثالث:
(5) مزاليج : آلة لغلق الأبواب
(11) اذرع : الذراع عند العبرانيين كان طولها حوالي 55 سم تقريبا .
(17) سفوح : السفح : اسفل الجبل
(18) متجردين : متسلحين ، مستعدين للحرب
(29) الجواء : أودية واسعة

الاصحاح الرابع:
(9) احترز : انتبه ، أحذر
(20) كور : فرن تحمى فيها المعادن أو تصهر
(43) باصر : اسم عبرى معناه حصن
(45) الشهادات : أقوال الله ، وصايا الله

الاصحاح الخامس:
(14) فسبت : أى راحة السبت

الاصحاح السادس:
(8) عصائب : قطعة من القماش تلف حول الرأس
(17) شهاداته : أقوال الله ، وصايا الله

الاصحاح السابع:
(2) تحرمهم : مخصص ( للابادة) ، تهلكهم ، تبيدهم
(5) سواريهم : السوارى: الأعمدة التى كانت تنصب علي الأماكن المرتفعة والحبال حيث عبادة الأوثان
(5) انصابهم : الاصنام ، التماثيل
(14) عقيم : الذى لم ينجب أو يلد
(15) ادواء : جمع داء ، وهو المرض المزمن أو مستعصي أو عاهة .
(25) رجس : رِجس ، عمل قبيح ، قذارة ، شناعة ، نجاسة

الاصحاح الثامن:
(2) القفر : البرية الجدبة
(7) غمار : مفردها غمر ، الماء الكثير
(7) البقاع : مفردها بقعة وهو الوادى المنبسط السهل الضيق بين حبلين.
(11) احترز : انتبهوا
(15) صخرة الصوان : صخر صلد جدا أي شدبد الصلابة

الاصحاح التاسع:
(7) اسخطت : غضب شديد
(8) حوريب : سيناء
(21) رضضته : سحقته


الاصحاح العاشر:
(3) السنط : شجرة الأكاسيا خشبها صلب ويدوم طويلاً ويصنع منه الأثاث والسفن
(17) الارباب : جمع رب آي سيد

الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(4) بحر سوف : البحر الأحمر
(29) اللعنة على جبل عيبال : أي تقرأ اللعنة من قوق جبل عيبال
(29) البركة على جبل جرزيم : أي تقرأ أقوال البركة من فوق جبل جرزيم .

الاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(5) اسباطكم : السبط هو العشيرة أو القبيلة
(6) نوافلكم : مفردها نافلة اى تقدمة طوعية غير مفروضة
(6) رفائع ايديكم : مفردها رفيعة ، وهى التقدمة أو القرابيت التى ترفع للرب
(11) خيار : أفضل
(13) احترز : انتبهوا ، تحزروا
(15) كالظبي : نوع من الغزلان
(15) الايل : نوع من التيوس الجبلية ( حيوان له اظلاف متشعب القرون يشيه الغزال والوعل)
(20) تخومك : مفردها تخم أي حد ، حدودك

الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(1) اية : التى صنعها موسى أمام الشعب ليبرهن أرساليته من الله
(1) اعجوبة : عمل يجرى بقوة الله إن بدا للعيان أنه مخالف لقوانبن الطبيعة
(5) يطوحكم : يبعدكم ، يتوهكم ، يضيعكم
(5) بالزيغ : زيغان
(13) طوحوا : ضيع ، توه ، بعد
(15) تحرمها : تهلكها ، تقضي عليها

الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(1) قرعة : مكان خال من الشعر ، صلعة
(1) تخمشوا : تخدشوا ، تجرحوا
(5) اليحمور : حيوان من عائلة الايائل ، أو الغزلان ، أو حمار وحشى
(5) الوعل : تيس الجبل له قرنان قويان ، نوع من الغزلان
(5) المهاة : بقرة محشية وهى نوع من الغزلان البرية
(5) الثيتل : حيوان بري يشبه الغزال ، أو بقر الوحش
(7) الوبر : مفردها وبر وهو حيوان صغير برى يشبه الارنب لونه أسود ، يعيش فى الصخور لحمه طرى وجلده ثمين ، ومن صفاته الحذر ، ولأنه يحرك فكه الأسفل فيظهر وكأنه يجتر لذلك عده الوحي بين الحيوانات المجترة ، كما أن ظلفه غير مشقوق ، فرجليه الأمامينان بهما أربع أصابع لا أضلاف ، وبالأصابع مخالب ، أما الرجلان الخلفيتان ففي كل منهما ثلاث أصابع .
(13) الشاهين : طائر جارح من عائلة الصقور
(16) البجع : طائر جميل يحب المياه


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(14) بيدرك : مكان درس الحبوب

الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(1) شهر ابيب : أو شهر نيسان ، بداية السنة المقدسة وهو الشهر السابع من الشهور المدنية
(4) تخومك : حدودك
(7) تطبخ : يسلق ، يطهى ، بالعبرية " باشال" وهذا دليل على أن الفصح لم يشوى " صالى " الأ مرة واجدة عند خروج الشعب من مصر ( خر 12 : 8 )
(18) اسباطك : السبط هو العشيرة أو القبيلة
(22) نصبا : تمثالا ، صنم تث16: 22

الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(1) سبط : قبيلة أو عشيرة
(3) الساعد : الكتف ، المنكب
(4) جزاز : كمية الصوف المجزوز من الغنم
(10) عرافة : ضرب من السحر، من يتعاطى العرافة ، منجم ، ساحر ، المخبر عن الماضى والمستقبل
(10) عائف : ممارس السحر لكشف المستقبل، منجم
(11) رقية : تعويذة ، حجاب
(12) الارجاس : الافعال المرتبطة بعبادة الاوثان

الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(3) تخوم : حدود
(5) الوعر : موضع أشجار كثيفة
(6) ولي الدم : المسئول عن الأخذ بالثأر

الاصحاح العشرين:
(5) يدشنه : يخصصه ، يكرسه
(6) يبتكره : يجنى منه أول ثمرة
(6) كرما : شجر العنب
(17) تحرمها : تقضي عليها تماما
(18) ارجاسهم : افعالهم القبيحة المرتبطة الأصنام

الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين:
(14) تسترقها : تستعبدها
(18) مارد : متمرد ، عاص

الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(9) لئلا يتقدس : لكي لا يتخصص الكل للرب فنخسر كل المحصول اولكي لا يتدنس كل المحصول
(12) جدائل : أهداب ، خيوط تتدلى من أطراف الثوب
(14) عذرة : بكارة ، غشاء البكارة ، علامة العذراء

الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(1) مجبوب : من بترت أعضاؤه التناسلية
(9) فاحترز : انتبه ، تحزر
(10) عارض : حادث عابر
(10) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم،مكان الاقامة
(13) برازك : نفايات معدة الإنسان.
(15) ابق اليك : هرب اليك
(17) مابونون : مخنثون ، شواذ جنسيا
(18) رجس : رِجس ، عمل قبيح ، قذارة ، شناعة ، نجاسة

الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(6) مرداتها : حجر الرحى ( الجاروشة) الاعلى،
(7) استرقه : استعبده
(21) تعلله : تلتقط فضلات الحصاد ، تجنى ما بقى بعد القطاف

الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(18) كليل : مرهق ، ضعيف ، متعب

الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(8) ذراع رفيعة : ذراع ممدودة بالمعونة
(19) الثناء : التكريم ، المدح


الاصحاح السابع و العشرين:
(2) تشيدها : تطليها بالشيد أى الكلس
(4) بالكلس : بالجير
(15) امين : الحق، ليكن هذا حق، الأمين


الاصحاح الثامن و العشرين:
(20) الزجر : الإنتهار، التوبيخ بعنف
(22) اللفح : الحرق ، ريح حارقة
(22) البرداء : الحمى مع برودة شديدة
(35) بقرح : بثور ودمامل متقيحة
(42) الصرصر : نوع من الجراد
(50) جافية : قاسية ، صلبة
(57) بمشيمتها : غشاء الجنين يخرج معه عند الولادة
(60) ادواء : جمع داء ، وهو المرض المزمن أو مستعصي أو عاهة .
(65) كلال : ضعف

الاصحاح التاسع و العشرين:
(8) سبط : قبيلة أو عشيرة
(9) تفلحوا : تنجحوا ، تذدهروا
(18) علقما : مر ، مرارة ،نبات شديد المرارة
(18) افسنتينا : عشب شديد المرارة وبه سمى الكوكب لأنه جعل الماء مرا قاتلا
(19) الريان : مروى ، نقيض العطشان
(23) سخطه : غضبه الشديد


الاصحاح الحادى و الثلاثين:
(9) التوراة : الأسفار الخمسة التى كتبها موسى بالروح القدس
(16) ينكث : ينقض ، يكسر

الاصحاح الثانى و الثلاثين:
(2) كالطل : ندى
(2) كالوابل : مطر غزير
(2) الكلا : عشب أخضر أو يابس
(4) جور : ظلم
(8) تخوما : حدودا
(10) كحدقة : حدقة العين ، وتشير ايضاُ إلي شدة السواد
(11) مناكبه : مفردها منكب ، راس الكتف
(15) يشورون : المستقيم ، الشعب الذى يسلك بالاستقامة
(17) احداث : صغار السن من الشباب
(22) الهاوية : جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى القبر ، الموت ، مكان الارواح بعد الموت .
(24) خاوون : فارغوا المعدة .
(24) حمة : سم قاتل
(25) يثكل : يفقد الام ولدها
(25) الخدور : مفردها خدر هي غرفة الفتاة ، جناح النساء في المسكن
(32) كروم : شجر العنب
(32) جفنة : هى شجرة العنب
(33) الاصلال : نوع من الحيات سام جدا و خبيث جدا ومفردها صل
(38) سكائبهم : الخمر التي تسكب علي ذبائحهم

الاصحاح الثالث و الثلاثين:
(5) اسباط : قبائل أو عشائر
(11) متون : مفردها متن اى ظهر اعلى الظهر
(13) باللجة : بالمياة الكثيرة
(13) الرابضة : الجاثم ،الجالس ،المستلقي
(14) مغلات الشمس : ما تعطيه من غلة تنضج بواسطة الشمس
(14) منبتات الاقمار : البزور النابتة بمساعدة الاقمار
(15) الاكام : مفردها أكمة ،أو تلة من تلال.
(17) ربوات : جمع ربوة ، الربوة أي عشرة الاف
(21) الشارع : المشترع أو معطى الشريعة
(29) ترس : سلاح يحمل فى الدراع للوقاية من السهام


الاصحاح الرابع و الثلاثين و الأخير:
(3) الدائرة : الأرض المنبسطة ، السهل
(6) الجواء : أودية واسعة


----------



## تيمو (26 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جداً وخصوصاً لدارسي العهد القديم 

ثانكيو


----------



## philanthropist (27 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر يشوع .

الاصحاح الاول:
يشوع : يشوع كلمة عبرية تعنى " يهوه هو الخلاص " أو " الله مخلص أو الله سيخلص " وهكذ1 أسماه موسى كنبوة عن عمله الأتي كأداة لدخول الشعب للراحة وكان إسمه قبل ذلك هوشع أي " مخلص أو خلاص " ( عد 13: 8 ).
(4) تخمكم : حد يفصل بين أرض وأخرى
(4) الحثيين : كانوا أقوى شعوب الكنعانيين وهم إمبراطورية شرقية عظيمة بجوار مصر وادى دجلة والفرات كما كشفت نقوش كركميس ( تك 23 :10 - 18 ؛ 26 : 34 ؛ 2 صم 11 : 2- 27 ) ، ومعنى القول ستمتلكون حتى أرض الحيثيين الأقوياء واذا حدث هذا فمن المؤكد أنكم ستمتلكون باقى أراضى الكنعانيين .
(5) اكون معك لا اهملك : الله هو العامل الحقيقي في هذا الخلاص ، هو الذي يختار يشوع وهو الذي يسنده ويسند الشعب وهو أمين في تحقيق مواعيده.
(7) لا تمل عنها : أن الوصية كطريق مستقيم عليه أن يتنبه أن لا يحيد عنه وإلا فقد هدفه .
(7) تفلح : تنجح ، تفوز ، تظفر
(8) لا يبرح : التمسك بشريعة الله والنهج فيها لأن كلمة الله هى السلاح الحقيقى للخادم الذي يحيا به .
(8) سفر : كتاب
(8) تتحفظ : أصلها : تنتبه وتراقب وتصون وتحترز، أي يستطيع ان يفعل هذا لو تشجع فكلمة لكي عائدة على تشجع أي أمن بالله وكن شجاعاً .
(10) عرفاء الشعب : هم المدبرين الذين كانوا يعملون تحت المسخريين المصريين لحساب عد الطوب (خر 5: 6 ) ، وعملوا كرؤساء ألوف ومئات وعشرات كنواب للرئيس وكقادة للجيش لتحقيق العدالة وقيادة الشعب بعد الخروج (تث 1: 15 ) .
(11) زادا : تشير لكل أنواع الطعام حتى لحوم الحيوانات ، وحتى هذه اللحظة كان الشعب يقتات على المن. وربما بدأ المن يقل استعدادا لدخولهم أرض الميعاد حيث يجدون الحنطة الجديدة . لذلك يطلب منهم إعداد الزاد للمسيرة . والمن كان قد توقف بعد دخولهم أرض الميعاد . ولكن روحياً نفهم أن الزاد هو زاد روحى استعدادا لهذا العمل العظيم وليس الزاد المادي فقط
(11) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم ، مكان الإقامة

الاصحاح الثانى:
راحاب : كانت صاحبة خان ( فندق ) لذلك نزل الجاسوسين عندها وكلمة صاحبة خان وكلمة زانية تقريباً هما نفس الكلمة ، فقديماً كانت صاحبة الخان ليست بعيدة عن الشبهات فى نظر الناس . ولعل سلمون زوجها كان أحد الجاسوسين (مت 1: 5) وعموماً فسلمون زوجها هو شخص من سبط يهوذا وهو أبو بوعز زوج راعوث ، وراحاب سمعت عن عمل الله مع الشعب كما سمع كل أهل المدينة وهى وحدها آمنت فالإيمان مسئولية شخصية بل طلبت حماية الشعب لها وهذا هو الإيمان العملى الذى خلصها (عب 11 : 31 ، يع 2: 25) . فكان خلاص راحاب بإيمانها بينما هلك شعب الله وماتوا فى البرية بسبب عدم إيمانهم ، راحاب بإيمانها صارت رمزاً لدخول الأمم للإيمان بل صارت أماً للمسيح . فالله لا يرفض الأمم بل يرفض رجاساتهم .وهنا نرى الجانب البشرى فى الخلاص ألا وهو الايمان الحى العامل الذى جعل راحاب تحمى الجاسوسين وتطلب حمايتها لها ولأسرتها .
(1) اريحا : أريحا : تبعد 5 أميال عن نهر الأردن ، 20 ميل عن أورشليم شمال شرق . وكانت خطة يشوع العسكرية أن تبدأ بأريحا لأنها قائمة عند مدخل الممرات الجبلية المؤدية لبلاد الكنعانيين ، فهى المدخل الشرقى لكعنان ومن يمتلكها يسهل دخوله لكل المدن الهامة. ويشوع فضل أن يكون دخوله من الشرق وليس من الجنوب فمن ناحية الجنوب توجد تحصينات قوية لسبب خوفهم من مصر فضلاً عن أن اقتراب جيوشه من مصر سيكون سبباً فى مناوشات عسكرية مع مصر وهو لا يريد هذا ، ومن ناحية أخرى فتحصينات الكنعانيين من ناحية الشرق ضعيفة لأنهم اعتمدوا على الأردن كعائق مائي يحول دون تقدم جيوش الأعداء ، ويشوع أرسل جاسوسين ليعرفا طرق الإقتراب لأريحا ويعرفا لاستعدادات الدفاع ، فالجواسيس والخطط العسكرية لا مانع منها فمع وعود الله لا مانع من التخطيط والتدبير.
(6) منضدة : كانوا يرصون عيدان الكتان بعضها فوق بعض بنظام خاص . ويضعونها على السطح تحت ضوء وحرارة الشمس لتيبس ثم ياخذون الألياف لتغزل وتنسج ، والعيدان يستخدمونها كوقود.
(7) المخاوض : مفردها مخاضة اى مكان فى مسيرة النهر خفيف المياه يمكن خوضه اوعبوره سيراً على الاقدام
(9) ذابوا : راحاب استخدمت نفس كلمات موسى (خر 15 : 15) " ذابوا من أجلكم " فأعمال الله بل حتى نشيد موسى وصل لهم. فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد. فراحاب لم تخن شعبها ؟ بل هى كانت على ثقة أن الله يريد هذا وهى أطاعت الله أكثر من الناس وكانت متأكدة من هلاك أريحا بأمر الرب فربطت نفسها مع شعب الله.
(10) بحر سوف : البحر الأحمر
(15) الكوة : النافذة الصغيرة
(16) السعاة : مفردها الساعى وهو المتعقب من يرسل فى مهمة، فرقة خاصة للحراسة
(18) الحبل : قال بعض المفسرين أن الحبل القرمزى هو نفس الحبل الذى نزل عليه الجاسوسين من الكوة وهو نفسه الذى كان على راحاب أن تربطه على كوتها ، فيكون الحبل الذي نجا به الجاسوسين هو نفس الحبل الذي نجا به بيت راحاب وراحاب نفسها ، والحبل يرمز لدم المسيح
(22) لبثا : مكثا ، بقيا


الاصحاح الثالث:
شطيم : في شطيم كان للشعب ذكريات أليمة حيث أخطئوا مع بنات موآب وعبدوا بعل فخور وضربهم الله بالوبأ ومات منهم 24000 وهناك مات موسى ، إرتحلوا من شطيم وأتوا الى الأردن فبالمسيح نترك عالم الخطية والموت ( شطيم ) ونأتى بالمعمودية ( الأردن ) للحياة المقامة هنا إستعداداً وعربوناً لكنعان السماوية .
(4) الفي ذراع : مسافة كافية ليراه كل واحد فيستطيع أن يتبعه ولا تزاحم حوله كإحترام للتابوت، كما كان التابوت غير محاط بالجند والشعب ليحموه فهو الذي يحميهم وليس هم الذين يحمونه . وهذه المسافة ترمز لألتزام لمؤمنى العهد القديم ككل فإن كانوا ينعمون بالخلاص لكن عن بعد ، خلال الرموز والنبوات ، خلال الظلال وشبه السمويات لأن التجسد لم يكن قد حدث بعد.ولكن بعد التجسد صار هو الطريق والحياة بل صار هو يحملنا فيه وهو فينا وفى وسط كنيسته يقودنا بلا مسافات.
(5) تقدسوا : طالبهم يشوع بالتقديس ليروا عجائب الله في وسطهم ، وهذه العجائب ليست ثمن تقديس أنفسهم بل هي عطايا مجانية تقدم لمن يعلن إشتياقه وإيمانه بعمل الله خلال جديته وإستعداده لقبول نعم الله وعطاياه ، والتقديس بالنسبة لليهود وكان بالتوبة والإقلاع عن كل ما ينجس ، والإغتسال بماء وغسل ثيابهم ، كل هذا ليجذب إنتباههم وتركيزهم على المعجزة التي ستحدث ، ولكل من يريد أن الله يعمل معه أن يتقدس ، ومن يتقدس يدرك عمل الله ، وأن عمل الله ليس ثمناً لجهادنا .
(10) اليبوسيين : كلمة يبوس معناها يدوس بالأقدام . وصارت يبوس بعد ذلك أورشليم (قص 19 : 10 ، أي 11 : 4 ) واليبوسيون كانوا قبيلة فى كنعان أخضعهم يشوع لكنهم لم يتركوا اورشليم حتى أيام داود .
(10) الكنعانيين : كنعان هي أرض الميراث . وكنعان هو إبن حام (تك 10 :6 ، 1أى 1: 8 ) وسكن نسله فى الأرض الواقعة غرب الأردن ، والتي دعيت بإسمه. ثم دعيت بأرض إسرائيل 1(صم 13 : 19) والأرض المقدسة ( زك 2: 12) وأرض الموعد عب 11 :9 وأرض العبرانيين (تك 40 : 15) نسبة إلى عابر جد إبراهيم . وسكنها إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب وأولاده . وتركها يعقوب بسبب المجاعة هووأولاده إلى مصر.الكنعانيين وأرض كنعان
وكان الكنعانيون يقطنون فى مدن محصنة منتشرة فى السهول وكل مدينة لها ملك خاص أشبه بدويلة مستقلة ويحكم المدينة والقرى التى بجوارها. ولا توجد حكومة مركزية لكعنان كلها. ويقسم الكنعانيون لثلاث فئات .
+ قبائل مستقرة بلغت درجة من الحضارة مثل الفينيقيين على ساحل البحر الأبيض ومثل موأب وبنى عمون شرق الأردن والأموريين بين البحر والأردن
+ قبائل تحسب نصف بدو مثل بنى آدوم وأخرى أصغر منها .
+ قبائل بدو تماماً أى جماعات رحل مثل بنى مديان والإسماعيليين وعماليق الذين كانوا يجولون فى الصحراء العربية .
وقبائل كنعان المذكورة هي العناقيين والرفائيين والأموريين والجبعونيين والحويون والحثيون - اليبوسيون - الجرجاشيون - كما أن الفرزيون قد أحصوا مع الكنعانيين .
(13) ندا : كومة ، تل مرتفع، الفروق بين عبور البحر الأحمر وعبور الأردن أن البحر الأحمر إنشق نصفين ووقفت المياه المالحة على الجانبين كسور لهما أما هنا فالمياه المنحدرة من فوق تنغلق وتقف نداً واحداً بمعنى أن المياه المنحدرة من اعلى تبقى حيث المنبع متوقفة فى هذا الجانب الأيمن ، أما النازلة فى البحر الميت المالح فتنحدر فيه ويجف موضعها ، فتكون المياه حلوة من جانب واحد
(15) شطوطه : أي شواطئه فقد وصل الكهنة إلى النهر وغمسوا أرجلهم فى مياهه من عند ضفته الشرقية وقد كان هذا فى شهر نيسان فى موسم حصاد الشعير والكتان ،وهو موسم فيضان نهر الأردن حيث يرتفع الماء إلى جميع شواطئه بسبب إنتهاء فصل الشتاء وإقبال الربيع حيث يذوب الجليد على جبال لبنان وينساب الماء غزيراً فى النهر . كذلك المجرى يتسع فى وقت الفيضان فالنقطة المواجهة لأريحا يتراوح إتساعها مابين 45 -55 متراً بينما فى وقت الفيضان يصل إتساعها إلى الضعف ومن ذلك نتصور ضخامة مياه الفيضان وسرعة جريان المياه في النهر وقوة إنحدارها في الظرف الذي عبروا فيه .
(17) اليابسة : ان الشعب عبر على اليابسة لأن الله جفف لهم الأرض حتى لا يعبروا على الأوحال .


الاصحاح الرابع
(2) انتخبوا : الله يكلم يشوع ولكن على يشوع أن يعمل مع الجماعة .
(3) المبيت : مكان سكانهم أي في الجلجال لأنهم باتوا هذه الليلة في الجلجال .
(13) متجردين : متفرغ للأمر
(19) اليوم العاشر : بداية الفصح حين يختار كل واحد شاه يقدمها ذبيحة فصح للعبور ( خ 22 : 3 ) ، فالخروج من العبودية والحرية ودخول السماء كلاهما مرتبط بالفصح أى المسيح المصلوب .


الاصحاح الخامس:
(1) الاموريين : الأموريين هم أحدث شعوب الكنعانيين وذكرهم هنا وحدهم لإنهم أقوى هذه الشعوب الكنعانية.
(2) فاختن : الختان لكل الرجال سيجعلهم غير قادرين على الحرب ، وهذا خطأ بكل المقاييس البشرية والعسكرية أن نجعل الجيش كله عاجزاً. ولكن علينا دائماً أن نطيع الوصية مهما بدت صعوبتها فالله له تدبيرات أخرى لا نراها ، ويشوع وقتها لم يكن يعلم أن الله أوقع الرعب فى قلوب الأموريين فهم لن يحاربوا ، هنا الختان يشير للختان الروحى ، فمن دخل كنعان سيتعرض لحروب كثيرة من الكنعانيين فلابد أن تكون له أسلحته واول الأسلحة ختان القلب (رو2 : 29 ، أر 4 : 4) ، . ولكن لماذا لم يطلب الله الختان وهم في شرق الأردن في أمان بعيداً عن الكنعانيين !! لأنه لا إمكانية لنصلب شهوات الجسد وأهوائه إلا بعد المعمودية.
(2) صوان : صخر شديد الصلابة كما أنه رمز للمسيح حجر الزاوية.
(2) ثانية : ان الشعب لم يختنوا أولادهم في البرية لأنهم كانوا في تجول دائم لا يعلمون متى يأتي الأمر بالحركة ، ولكنه عموماً كان هذا إهمالاً منهم ، وكل من يهمل التزامه نحو الله عليه بالتوبة والرجوع إلى الله . والله لم ينبه موسى لذلك في البرية لأنهم كانوا فى حالة توهان في البرية كمن بلا عهد مع الله والختان علامة العهد والآن بعد أن دخلوا أرضهم ها هو الله يجدد العهد معهم
(3) القلف : جمع قلفة أي الجلدة التى تقطع عند ختان الذكور.
(9) الجلجال : كلمة عبرية معناها " متدحرج " أو دائرة وهذا إعلان عن دحرجة عار العبودية القديم ، فمع أنهم إنطلقوا من عبودية فرعون منذ 40 عاماً لكن عار العبودية لم ينزع عنهم إلا بوطأة أقدامهم أرض الجلجال ( كنعان ) .


الاصحاح السادس:
(9) الساقة : مؤخرة الجيش ، الحرس الخلفى
(16) الرب قد اعطاكم المدينة : خطة الحرب كانت على 3 مراحل (1) الإستيلاء على أريحا والتحكم فى كل الممرات بلاد كنعان وبهذا يتم شق بلاد الكنعانيين لنصفين (2) ضرب الكتلة الجنوبية (3) ضرب الكتلة الشمالية
(17) محرما : مخصص ( للابادة)
(18) فاحترزوا : فانتبهوا
(18) الحرام : المحرم ، ما منع تناوله ، الشيئ البغيض اللعين
(19) قدسا للرب : افرز ، خصص ، التنزيه عن الأمور الدنيوية والتخصيص لخدمة الله .


الاصحاح السابع:
(12) محرومون : مخصص ( للابادة)
(21) مطمورة : مخفية ، مخبؤة
(21) لسان ذهب : وزن 50 شاقل أي 6كيلوجرام تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(24) عخور : عناء مشقة أو أزعاج


الاصحاح الثامن:
(18) المزراق : الرمح القصير
(21) انثنوا : رجعوا إلي الوراء
(22) شارد : هارب


الاصحاح التاسع:
(4) زقاق خمر : مفردها زق وهى وعاء من جلد أو قربة .
(4) جوالق : اكياس من شعر أوصوف تحمل علي جانبى الدابة ، عدل
(13) زقاق خمر : قربة ، وعاء من الجلد .



الاصحاح العاشر:
(10) عقبة : صخرة ناتئة
(21) يسن : يحرك


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(6) فتعرقب : تقطع العرقوب أى العصب الغليظ في باطن الركبه ، تجعله عاجزا عديم القوة


الاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(7) الاقرع : مصاب بمرض القرع الذى يسقط شعر الرأس ، اصلع ، جبل أقرع لا أشجار فبه ولا نبات ، اجرد.

الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(3) اقطاب : اسياد الفلسطينيين
(3) الشيحور : اسم مصرى معناه بحيرة حورس اطلق على نهر النيل


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(3) نوعة : إسم عبرى معناه " رجة ، اهتزاز"
(3) ملكة : اسم سامي معناه "مشوره"
(3) صلفحاد : اسم عبرى معناه حماية من الخوف
(3) حجلة : اسم عبرى معناه "حجل" من يسير علي رجل واحدة
(3) ترصة : اسم عبري معناه "فرح ، انشراح"
(15) الوعر : برية ، غابة من الاشجار البرية ، الغابة
الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(6) ضياعها : الضيعة: قرية صغيرة
(8) رامة الجنوب : مدينة في الحدود الجنوبية لسبط شمعون وتسمى ايضا "راموت الجنوب"
(8) بعلة بير : اسم عبري معناه "صاحب البئر"
(29) كورة : قرية



الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(23) لاصعاد : أصعاد الذبيحة أو التقدمة.
(34) عيدا : شاهد


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(1) غب ايام : بعد ، بعد حدوث… ، بعد مرور أيام
(4) البحر العظيم : البحر المتوسط


----------



## philanthropist (27 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر يشوع .

الاصحاح الاول:
يشوع : يشوع كلمة عبرية تعنى " يهوه هو الخلاص " أو " الله مخلص أو الله سيخلص " وهكذ1 أسماه موسى كنبوة عن عمله الأتي كأداة لدخول الشعب للراحة وكان إسمه قبل ذلك هوشع أي " مخلص أو خلاص " ( عد 13: 8 ).
(4) تخمكم : حد يفصل بين أرض وأخرى
(4) الحثيين : كانوا أقوى شعوب الكنعانيين وهم إمبراطورية شرقية عظيمة بجوار مصر وادى دجلة والفرات كما كشفت نقوش كركميس ( تك 23 :10 - 18 ؛ 26 : 34 ؛ 2 صم 11 : 2- 27 ) ، ومعنى القول ستمتلكون حتى أرض الحيثيين الأقوياء واذا حدث هذا فمن المؤكد أنكم ستمتلكون باقى أراضى الكنعانيين .
(5) اكون معك لا اهملك : الله هو العامل الحقيقي في هذا الخلاص ، هو الذي يختار يشوع وهو الذي يسنده ويسند الشعب وهو أمين في تحقيق مواعيده.
(7) لا تمل عنها : أن الوصية كطريق مستقيم عليه أن يتنبه أن لا يحيد عنه وإلا فقد هدفه .
(7) تفلح : تنجح ، تفوز ، تظفر
(8) لا يبرح : التمسك بشريعة الله والنهج فيها لأن كلمة الله هى السلاح الحقيقى للخادم الذي يحيا به .
(8) سفر : كتاب
(8) تتحفظ : أصلها : تنتبه وتراقب وتصون وتحترز، أي يستطيع ان يفعل هذا لو تشجع فكلمة لكي عائدة على تشجع أي أمن بالله وكن شجاعاً .
(10) عرفاء الشعب : هم المدبرين الذين كانوا يعملون تحت المسخريين المصريين لحساب عد الطوب (خر 5: 6 ) ، وعملوا كرؤساء ألوف ومئات وعشرات كنواب للرئيس وكقادة للجيش لتحقيق العدالة وقيادة الشعب بعد الخروج (تث 1: 15 ) .
(11) زادا : تشير لكل أنواع الطعام حتى لحوم الحيوانات ، وحتى هذه اللحظة كان الشعب يقتات على المن. وربما بدأ المن يقل استعدادا لدخولهم أرض الميعاد حيث يجدون الحنطة الجديدة . لذلك يطلب منهم إعداد الزاد للمسيرة . والمن كان قد توقف بعد دخولهم أرض الميعاد . ولكن روحياً نفهم أن الزاد هو زاد روحى استعدادا لهذا العمل العظيم وليس الزاد المادي فقط
(11) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم ، مكان الإقامة

الاصحاح الثانى:
راحاب : كانت صاحبة خان ( فندق ) لذلك نزل الجاسوسين عندها وكلمة صاحبة خان وكلمة زانية تقريباً هما نفس الكلمة ، فقديماً كانت صاحبة الخان ليست بعيدة عن الشبهات فى نظر الناس . ولعل سلمون زوجها كان أحد الجاسوسين (مت 1: 5) وعموماً فسلمون زوجها هو شخص من سبط يهوذا وهو أبو بوعز زوج راعوث ، وراحاب سمعت عن عمل الله مع الشعب كما سمع كل أهل المدينة وهى وحدها آمنت فالإيمان مسئولية شخصية بل طلبت حماية الشعب لها وهذا هو الإيمان العملى الذى خلصها (عب 11 : 31 ، يع 2: 25) . فكان خلاص راحاب بإيمانها بينما هلك شعب الله وماتوا فى البرية بسبب عدم إيمانهم ، راحاب بإيمانها صارت رمزاً لدخول الأمم للإيمان بل صارت أماً للمسيح . فالله لا يرفض الأمم بل يرفض رجاساتهم .وهنا نرى الجانب البشرى فى الخلاص ألا وهو الايمان الحى العامل الذى جعل راحاب تحمى الجاسوسين وتطلب حمايتها لها ولأسرتها .
(1) اريحا : أريحا : تبعد 5 أميال عن نهر الأردن ، 20 ميل عن أورشليم شمال شرق . وكانت خطة يشوع العسكرية أن تبدأ بأريحا لأنها قائمة عند مدخل الممرات الجبلية المؤدية لبلاد الكنعانيين ، فهى المدخل الشرقى لكعنان ومن يمتلكها يسهل دخوله لكل المدن الهامة. ويشوع فضل أن يكون دخوله من الشرق وليس من الجنوب فمن ناحية الجنوب توجد تحصينات قوية لسبب خوفهم من مصر فضلاً عن أن اقتراب جيوشه من مصر سيكون سبباً فى مناوشات عسكرية مع مصر وهو لا يريد هذا ، ومن ناحية أخرى فتحصينات الكنعانيين من ناحية الشرق ضعيفة لأنهم اعتمدوا على الأردن كعائق مائي يحول دون تقدم جيوش الأعداء ، ويشوع أرسل جاسوسين ليعرفا طرق الإقتراب لأريحا ويعرفا لاستعدادات الدفاع ، فالجواسيس والخطط العسكرية لا مانع منها فمع وعود الله لا مانع من التخطيط والتدبير.
(6) منضدة : كانوا يرصون عيدان الكتان بعضها فوق بعض بنظام خاص . ويضعونها على السطح تحت ضوء وحرارة الشمس لتيبس ثم ياخذون الألياف لتغزل وتنسج ، والعيدان يستخدمونها كوقود.
(7) المخاوض : مفردها مخاضة اى مكان فى مسيرة النهر خفيف المياه يمكن خوضه اوعبوره سيراً على الاقدام
(9) ذابوا : راحاب استخدمت نفس كلمات موسى (خر 15 : 15) " ذابوا من أجلكم " فأعمال الله بل حتى نشيد موسى وصل لهم. فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد. فراحاب لم تخن شعبها ؟ بل هى كانت على ثقة أن الله يريد هذا وهى أطاعت الله أكثر من الناس وكانت متأكدة من هلاك أريحا بأمر الرب فربطت نفسها مع شعب الله.
(10) بحر سوف : البحر الأحمر
(15) الكوة : النافذة الصغيرة
(16) السعاة : مفردها الساعى وهو المتعقب من يرسل فى مهمة، فرقة خاصة للحراسة
(18) الحبل : قال بعض المفسرين أن الحبل القرمزى هو نفس الحبل الذى نزل عليه الجاسوسين من الكوة وهو نفسه الذى كان على راحاب أن تربطه على كوتها ، فيكون الحبل الذي نجا به الجاسوسين هو نفس الحبل الذي نجا به بيت راحاب وراحاب نفسها ، والحبل يرمز لدم المسيح
(22) لبثا : مكثا ، بقيا


الاصحاح الثالث:
شطيم : في شطيم كان للشعب ذكريات أليمة حيث أخطئوا مع بنات موآب وعبدوا بعل فخور وضربهم الله بالوبأ ومات منهم 24000 وهناك مات موسى ، إرتحلوا من شطيم وأتوا الى الأردن فبالمسيح نترك عالم الخطية والموت ( شطيم ) ونأتى بالمعمودية ( الأردن ) للحياة المقامة هنا إستعداداً وعربوناً لكنعان السماوية .
(4) الفي ذراع : مسافة كافية ليراه كل واحد فيستطيع أن يتبعه ولا تزاحم حوله كإحترام للتابوت، كما كان التابوت غير محاط بالجند والشعب ليحموه فهو الذي يحميهم وليس هم الذين يحمونه . وهذه المسافة ترمز لألتزام لمؤمنى العهد القديم ككل فإن كانوا ينعمون بالخلاص لكن عن بعد ، خلال الرموز والنبوات ، خلال الظلال وشبه السمويات لأن التجسد لم يكن قد حدث بعد.ولكن بعد التجسد صار هو الطريق والحياة بل صار هو يحملنا فيه وهو فينا وفى وسط كنيسته يقودنا بلا مسافات.
(5) تقدسوا : طالبهم يشوع بالتقديس ليروا عجائب الله في وسطهم ، وهذه العجائب ليست ثمن تقديس أنفسهم بل هي عطايا مجانية تقدم لمن يعلن إشتياقه وإيمانه بعمل الله خلال جديته وإستعداده لقبول نعم الله وعطاياه ، والتقديس بالنسبة لليهود وكان بالتوبة والإقلاع عن كل ما ينجس ، والإغتسال بماء وغسل ثيابهم ، كل هذا ليجذب إنتباههم وتركيزهم على المعجزة التي ستحدث ، ولكل من يريد أن الله يعمل معه أن يتقدس ، ومن يتقدس يدرك عمل الله ، وأن عمل الله ليس ثمناً لجهادنا .
(10) اليبوسيين : كلمة يبوس معناها يدوس بالأقدام . وصارت يبوس بعد ذلك أورشليم (قص 19 : 10 ، أي 11 : 4 ) واليبوسيون كانوا قبيلة فى كنعان أخضعهم يشوع لكنهم لم يتركوا اورشليم حتى أيام داود .
(10) الكنعانيين : كنعان هي أرض الميراث . وكنعان هو إبن حام (تك 10 :6 ، 1أى 1: 8 ) وسكن نسله فى الأرض الواقعة غرب الأردن ، والتي دعيت بإسمه. ثم دعيت بأرض إسرائيل 1(صم 13 : 19) والأرض المقدسة ( زك 2: 12) وأرض الموعد عب 11 :9 وأرض العبرانيين (تك 40 : 15) نسبة إلى عابر جد إبراهيم . وسكنها إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب وأولاده . وتركها يعقوب بسبب المجاعة هووأولاده إلى مصر.الكنعانيين وأرض كنعان
وكان الكنعانيون يقطنون فى مدن محصنة منتشرة فى السهول وكل مدينة لها ملك خاص أشبه بدويلة مستقلة ويحكم المدينة والقرى التى بجوارها. ولا توجد حكومة مركزية لكعنان كلها. ويقسم الكنعانيون لثلاث فئات .
+ قبائل مستقرة بلغت درجة من الحضارة مثل الفينيقيين على ساحل البحر الأبيض ومثل موأب وبنى عمون شرق الأردن والأموريين بين البحر والأردن
+ قبائل تحسب نصف بدو مثل بنى آدوم وأخرى أصغر منها .
+ قبائل بدو تماماً أى جماعات رحل مثل بنى مديان والإسماعيليين وعماليق الذين كانوا يجولون فى الصحراء العربية .
وقبائل كنعان المذكورة هي العناقيين والرفائيين والأموريين والجبعونيين والحويون والحثيون - اليبوسيون - الجرجاشيون - كما أن الفرزيون قد أحصوا مع الكنعانيين .
(13) ندا : كومة ، تل مرتفع، الفروق بين عبور البحر الأحمر وعبور الأردن أن البحر الأحمر إنشق نصفين ووقفت المياه المالحة على الجانبين كسور لهما أما هنا فالمياه المنحدرة من فوق تنغلق وتقف نداً واحداً بمعنى أن المياه المنحدرة من اعلى تبقى حيث المنبع متوقفة فى هذا الجانب الأيمن ، أما النازلة فى البحر الميت المالح فتنحدر فيه ويجف موضعها ، فتكون المياه حلوة من جانب واحد
(15) شطوطه : أي شواطئه فقد وصل الكهنة إلى النهر وغمسوا أرجلهم فى مياهه من عند ضفته الشرقية وقد كان هذا فى شهر نيسان فى موسم حصاد الشعير والكتان ،وهو موسم فيضان نهر الأردن حيث يرتفع الماء إلى جميع شواطئه بسبب إنتهاء فصل الشتاء وإقبال الربيع حيث يذوب الجليد على جبال لبنان وينساب الماء غزيراً فى النهر . كذلك المجرى يتسع فى وقت الفيضان فالنقطة المواجهة لأريحا يتراوح إتساعها مابين 45 -55 متراً بينما فى وقت الفيضان يصل إتساعها إلى الضعف ومن ذلك نتصور ضخامة مياه الفيضان وسرعة جريان المياه في النهر وقوة إنحدارها في الظرف الذي عبروا فيه .
(17) اليابسة : ان الشعب عبر على اليابسة لأن الله جفف لهم الأرض حتى لا يعبروا على الأوحال .


الاصحاح الرابع
(2) انتخبوا : الله يكلم يشوع ولكن على يشوع أن يعمل مع الجماعة .
(3) المبيت : مكان سكانهم أي في الجلجال لأنهم باتوا هذه الليلة في الجلجال .
(13) متجردين : متفرغ للأمر
(19) اليوم العاشر : بداية الفصح حين يختار كل واحد شاه يقدمها ذبيحة فصح للعبور ( خ 22 : 3 ) ، فالخروج من العبودية والحرية ودخول السماء كلاهما مرتبط بالفصح أى المسيح المصلوب .


الاصحاح الخامس:
(1) الاموريين : الأموريين هم أحدث شعوب الكنعانيين وذكرهم هنا وحدهم لإنهم أقوى هذه الشعوب الكنعانية.
(2) فاختن : الختان لكل الرجال سيجعلهم غير قادرين على الحرب ، وهذا خطأ بكل المقاييس البشرية والعسكرية أن نجعل الجيش كله عاجزاً. ولكن علينا دائماً أن نطيع الوصية مهما بدت صعوبتها فالله له تدبيرات أخرى لا نراها ، ويشوع وقتها لم يكن يعلم أن الله أوقع الرعب فى قلوب الأموريين فهم لن يحاربوا ، هنا الختان يشير للختان الروحى ، فمن دخل كنعان سيتعرض لحروب كثيرة من الكنعانيين فلابد أن تكون له أسلحته واول الأسلحة ختان القلب (رو2 : 29 ، أر 4 : 4) ، . ولكن لماذا لم يطلب الله الختان وهم في شرق الأردن في أمان بعيداً عن الكنعانيين !! لأنه لا إمكانية لنصلب شهوات الجسد وأهوائه إلا بعد المعمودية.
(2) صوان : صخر شديد الصلابة كما أنه رمز للمسيح حجر الزاوية.
(2) ثانية : ان الشعب لم يختنوا أولادهم في البرية لأنهم كانوا في تجول دائم لا يعلمون متى يأتي الأمر بالحركة ، ولكنه عموماً كان هذا إهمالاً منهم ، وكل من يهمل التزامه نحو الله عليه بالتوبة والرجوع إلى الله . والله لم ينبه موسى لذلك في البرية لأنهم كانوا فى حالة توهان في البرية كمن بلا عهد مع الله والختان علامة العهد والآن بعد أن دخلوا أرضهم ها هو الله يجدد العهد معهم
(3) القلف : جمع قلفة أي الجلدة التى تقطع عند ختان الذكور.
(9) الجلجال : كلمة عبرية معناها " متدحرج " أو دائرة وهذا إعلان عن دحرجة عار العبودية القديم ، فمع أنهم إنطلقوا من عبودية فرعون منذ 40 عاماً لكن عار العبودية لم ينزع عنهم إلا بوطأة أقدامهم أرض الجلجال ( كنعان ) .


الاصحاح السادس:
(9) الساقة : مؤخرة الجيش ، الحرس الخلفى
(16) الرب قد اعطاكم المدينة : خطة الحرب كانت على 3 مراحل (1) الإستيلاء على أريحا والتحكم فى كل الممرات بلاد كنعان وبهذا يتم شق بلاد الكنعانيين لنصفين (2) ضرب الكتلة الجنوبية (3) ضرب الكتلة الشمالية
(17) محرما : مخصص ( للابادة)
(18) فاحترزوا : فانتبهوا
(18) الحرام : المحرم ، ما منع تناوله ، الشيئ البغيض اللعين
(19) قدسا للرب : افرز ، خصص ، التنزيه عن الأمور الدنيوية والتخصيص لخدمة الله .


الاصحاح السابع:
(12) محرومون : مخصص ( للابادة)
(21) مطمورة : مخفية ، مخبؤة
(21) لسان ذهب : وزن 50 شاقل أي 6كيلوجرام تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(24) عخور : عناء مشقة أو أزعاج


الاصحاح الثامن:
(18) المزراق : الرمح القصير
(21) انثنوا : رجعوا إلي الوراء
(22) شارد : هارب


الاصحاح التاسع:
(4) زقاق خمر : مفردها زق وهى وعاء من جلد أو قربة .
(4) جوالق : اكياس من شعر أوصوف تحمل علي جانبى الدابة ، عدل
(13) زقاق خمر : قربة ، وعاء من الجلد .



الاصحاح العاشر:
(10) عقبة : صخرة ناتئة
(21) يسن : يحرك


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(6) فتعرقب : تقطع العرقوب أى العصب الغليظ في باطن الركبه ، تجعله عاجزا عديم القوة


الاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(7) الاقرع : مصاب بمرض القرع الذى يسقط شعر الرأس ، اصلع ، جبل أقرع لا أشجار فبه ولا نبات ، اجرد.

الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(3) اقطاب : اسياد الفلسطينيين
(3) الشيحور : اسم مصرى معناه بحيرة حورس اطلق على نهر النيل


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(3) نوعة : إسم عبرى معناه " رجة ، اهتزاز"
(3) ملكة : اسم سامي معناه "مشوره"
(3) صلفحاد : اسم عبرى معناه حماية من الخوف
(3) حجلة : اسم عبرى معناه "حجل" من يسير علي رجل واحدة
(3) ترصة : اسم عبري معناه "فرح ، انشراح"
(15) الوعر : برية ، غابة من الاشجار البرية ، الغابة
الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(6) ضياعها : الضيعة: قرية صغيرة
(8) رامة الجنوب : مدينة في الحدود الجنوبية لسبط شمعون وتسمى ايضا "راموت الجنوب"
(8) بعلة بير : اسم عبري معناه "صاحب البئر"
(29) كورة : قرية



الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(23) لاصعاد : أصعاد الذبيحة أو التقدمة.
(34) عيدا : شاهد


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرين:
(1) غب ايام : بعد ، بعد حدوث… ، بعد مرور أيام
(4) البحر العظيم : البحر المتوسط


----------



## philanthropist (27 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر القضاة.الاصحاح الاول:
(12) عكسة : اسم عبرى معناه خلخال
(13) عثنيئيل : اسم عبرى معناه الله قوة
(16) القيني : اسم سامى معناه الحداد

الاصحاح الثانى:
(1) انكث : انقض ، اكسر
(13) عشتاروث : الإلهة الرئيسية فى كل من دولتى بابل و آشور
(18) ندم : رق ، لان

الاصحاح الثالث:
(7) البعليم : اله وثنى كنعانى ، صيغة جمع لبعل في الغة العبرانية
(8) فعبد : خدم كعبد في غير العبادة
(15) اعسر : من يستخدم يده اليسرى.
(19) صه : اسكت
(20) برود : باردة ،غرفه صيفية.
(22) القائم : مقبض السيف
(22) النصل : حديدة السيف
(22) الحتار : إست ، مخرج ، وقد تعنى خروج الحتار أى الطعام أو الفرث من بطنه من مكان دخول النصل
(23) الرواق : مدخل المبنى المسقوف على أعمدة
(31) بمنساس : عصا تنخس بها البهائم


الاصحاح الرابع:
(19) وطب : قربة ، وعاء من الجلد
(21) قارت : مشت علي اطراف قدميها
(21) صدغ : ما بين العين والأذن
(21) الميتدة : اداة من خشب او حديد يدق بها وتد الخيمة


الاصحاح الخامس:
(2) انتداب : الدعوة لعمل ما وتليبة الدعوة طوعا وأختياراً
(4) قطرت : اسقطت امطارها
(8) مجن : ترس كبير
(9) المنتدبين : الذى دعى للقيام بعمل ما ولبى طوعاً واختياراً
(10) طنافس : جمع طنفسة ، بساط ، حصيرة ، سجادة
(10) الصحر : مفردها أصحر وصحراء، ما لونه اسمر ضارب إلى الصفرة
(11) يثنون : يمدحون
(11) المحاصين : مفردها محاص اى الذى ينقى الاشياء من الشوائب
(14) بقضيب : بعصا
(15) مساقي : مفردها مسقى وتعنى موضع السقى ، ساقية ، عين الماء
(15) اقضية : مفردها قضاء ، الحكم الذى يكشف النوايا.
(16) مباحث : مفردها مبحث اى بحث ، تفتيش
(17) فرضه : قاعدة أو ركيزة، أو ميناء (مرسى السفن).
(19) بضع : أقل من عشرة
(20) حبكها : مفردها حبيكة ، سير النجوم المنتظم في مدارها
(26) مضراب : اداة للضرب
(26) العملة : مفردها العامل ، الفاعل


الاصحاح السادس:
(19) ايفة : وحدة مكيال حبوب عبراني يسع22.991 لتر تقريباُ وهو بقدر البث ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(28) السارية : عامود ينصب فى مكان مرتفع مخصص لعبادة الأصنام، صارى السفينة: العامود الخشبى فى وسط السفينة الذى يمد عليه الشراع
(32) يربعل : اسم عبري معناه يخاصمه البعل
(37) طل : ندى


الاصحاح السابع:
(5) يلغ : يشرب بطرف لسانه
(9) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم،مكان الاقامة
(10) غلامك : فتى ، عبد ، أجير ، خادم
(19) الهزيع : قسم العبرانيين الليل إلى ثلاثة أقسام سمى كل منها هزيعاً، الهزيع الأول من غياب الشمس إلى منتصف الليل، والهزيع الثانى من منتصف الليل حتى صياح الديك، والهزيع الثالث من صياح الديك إلى الفجر وطلوع الشمس، ولكن بعد عودتهم من السبى قسموا الليل إلى أربعة أقسام .


الاصحاح الثامن:
(2) قطاف : العنب الجيد
(2) خصاصة : ما يبقي في الكرمة من العنب بعد القطاف ، وتشير إلب الشئ القليل
(7) بالنوارج : مفردها نورج اى الة لدرس الحبوب وفصلها عن التبن
(10) مخترطي : حامل سيف
(21) الاهلة : مفردها هلال ، قطعة معدنيه علي شكل هلال تستعمل للزينة.
(27) افودا : كلمة عبرانية تعنى لباس كهنوتى درج استعماله في فترة القضاه وما بعدها ، كما استعمله غير الكهنة كداود وبنيه في المناسبات الدينية، واستخدم أحيانا لطلب الأرشاد الإلهي ، وأسيئ أستعماله عندما كان يعبد كصنم.


الاصحاح التاسع:
(4) بطالين : الذى لا عمل له
(6) بلوطة : شجرة السنديان البرتغالى وتبلغ منن العلو 15 منرا
(6) النصب : التذكار ، المسلة ، العمود ، حجارة منصوبة
(14) للعوسج : شجيرة شائكة
(38) فوك : فمك
(46) ايل بريث : اله العهد أو بعل بريث رب العهد
(49) الصرح : بناء عالي ، برج
(53) فشجت : فكسرت


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(16) بحر سوف : البحر الأحمر
(24) كموش : اله الموآبيين "رجس الموآبيين" ، ادخل سليمان عبادته إلي اورشليم ( 1مل 11 : 7) وابطلها يوشيا (2مل 23 : 13)


الاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(4) منفلتو : منفلت، هارب ، لاجئ
(6) شبولت : سنبلة


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(2) منوح : اسم عبرى معناه راحة
(5) موسى : سكين الحلاقة
(24) شمشون : اسم عبرى معناه شمس


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(8) رمة : ما بلى من العظام، جثة الميت
(8) دبر : جماعة النحل أو الزنابير
(9) فاشتار : جَمع ، أو تناول
(12) لاحاجينكم : الأحجية أي الألغاز
(14) الجافي : الغليظ ، القاسي ، الصلب
(18) اجفى : أقوى ، أقصى


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(4) ابن اوى : ثعالب
(5) كروم الزيتون : حدائق الزيتون
(5) الاكداس : الأكوام
(15) لحي : فك الفم السفلى
(17) رمت لحي : تل عظم الفك
(19) عين هقوري : عين المنادي
(19) الكفة : المراد صخرة منقورة في الأرض تتجمع فيها المياة


الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(3) مصراعي : احد غلقى الباب تسميه العامة " درفة "
(3) العارضة : الخشبة العليا الضى يدور فيها الباب
(4) سورق : إسم عبرى معناه مختار ، من أفضل غرسات العنب
(4) دليلة : اسم عبرى معناه معشوقة مدللة
(5) نوثقه : نربطه ، نقيده
(9) المشاقة : خيوط الكتان المتساقطة عند مشقها وهى اضعف الخيوط وسريعة الاشتعال
(10) ختلتني : خدعتنى
(13) السدى : الخيوط الطولية في النسيج
(23) لداجون : اسم صنم عند الفلسطينيين نصفه العلوى علي هيئة امرأة والسفلى علي هيئة سمكة


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(5) ملا يد : اشارة إلي التخصيص للخدمة الكهنوتية
(5) ترافيم : تماثيل صغيرة ، أصنام خاصة باهل البيت ، اداة تستخدم لكشف المستقبل

الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(21) الثقل : متاع المسافر من ثياب وحوائج


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(18) عقاب : مفردها عقب ، اسفل كعب
(22) بليعال : إسم عبري معناه عديم الفائدة أو شرير وكان يطلق علي كل من لايخاف الله ولا يهاب انسان


الاصحاح العشرين :
(15) منتخبين : مختارين
(16) عسر : مفردها أعسر ، من يستخدم يدة اليسرى بدلا من اليمنى
(31) السكك : مفردها سكة أو طريق
(33) عراء : مرج ، ارض خضراء
(33) بعل تامار : اسم عبري معناه اله النخل ، وهو مكان قريب من جبعة
(38) اصعادهم : أصعاد الذبيحة أو التقدمة.
(45) رمون : اسم عبرى معناه "رمانة" وهى صخرة بالقرب من جيعة


الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين و الاخير:
(15) شقا : كسرا ، صدعا


----------



## philanthropist (27 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر راعوثالاصحاح الاول:
(1) بيت لحم : اسم عبرى معناه "بيت الخبز" أو "بيت الشبع"
(2) نعمي : اسم عبرى معناه "سعادتى"
(2) محلون : اسم عبرى معناه "مريض"
(2) كليون : اسم عبرى معناه "مسبب للهزال"
(2) اليمالك : اسم عبرى معناه "الله مالك"
(4) عرفة : اسم موآبى معناه عرف أو رقبة
(4) راعوث : اسم موآبي معناه "جميلة"
(6) كنتاها : الكنة أي زوجة الإبن


الاصحاح الثانى:
(1) بوعز : ذو العزة ، ذو الباس
(2) التقط سنابل : كان مباحا لكل أحد بمقتضى شريعة موسى أن يلتقط السنابل المتروكة في الحقول .
(5) لغلامه : فتى ، عبد ، أجير ، خادم
(8) فتياتي : المراد بهن البنات اللواتي كن يخدمن بوعز
(16) الشمائل : الحزم
(17) ايفة : وحدة مكيال حبوب عبراني يسع22.991 لتر تقريباُ وهو بقدر البث ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(20) ولينا : كل من ولى امر احد ، مسؤول عن عائلة

الاصحاح الثالث:
(7) العرمة : كومة من الحصيد بعد درسها على البيدر
(9) ولي : المسئول عنها بعد موت زوجها
(9) امتك : الامة : العبدة
(15) فاكتال : وزن بالكيل ،كال
(15) ستة من : المراد ست ايفات أي 138 لترا تقريبا


الاصحاح الرابع و الاخير:
(3) اخينا : ذى قريبنا ، نسيبنا
(4) تفك : تشتري الأرض
(7) الفكاك : شراء الأرض
(8) خلع نعله : عادة كانت متبعة عندما يرقض الولى أن يتزوج امرأة قريبه المتوفي
(17) عوبيد : اسم عبرى معناه عبد


----------



## philanthropist (27 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر صموئيل الأول.الاصحاح الاول:
(1) افرايمي : كان القانه يحسب افرائيماً لأقامته بأرص افرايم ولكنه كان لاوي الأصل
(1) القانة : اسم عبرى معناه الله قد خلق
(2) حنة : اسم عبرى معناه حنان
(3) فينحاس : اسم مصرى معناه النوبى
(3) من سنة الى سنة : أي في اعياد الفصح والأسابيع والمظال .
(3) شيلوه : اسم عبرى معناه "موضع الراحة"مدينة شمالي بيت ايل أختارها يشوع مقرا للتابوت والخيمة
(3) حفني : اسم مصري معناه "ابو ذنيبة"
(4) انصبة : مفردها نصيب ، حصة ، جزئ من شئ ، هدية.
(6) ضرتها : زوجة الرجل الثانية
(6) المراغمة : اذلال ، اغاظة
(16) كربتي : حزني
(20) صموئيل : اسم عبرى معناه اسم الله أو سمع الله
(24) زق : وعاء من جلد أو قربة
(28) عارية : معار للرب أو مستعار للرب ، سلف للرب ، والمقصود أن يبقى مكرسا للرب إلي أخر أيام حياته .

الاصحاح الثانى:
(1) قرني : القرن يشير إلي القوة والقدرة
(4) قسي : مفردها قوس وهى آلة ترمى بها السهام
(14) المرجل : قدر
(15) غلام : فتى ، عبد ، أجير ، خادم

الاصحاح الثالث:
(1) عزيزة : نادرة ، قليلة
(3) ينطفئ : كان السراج ينطفئ عند بزوغ الشمس .
(3) سراج الله : المنارة الموجودة داخل القدس

الاصحاح الرابع:
(3) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم،مكان الاقامة
(19) مخاضها : أتوجع كآلام الولادة
(21) ايخابود : أي بدون مجد كأنه قيل ليس مجد بعد .

الاصحاح الخامس:
(2) داجون : تصغير اللفظ العبراني " سمك " وهو صنم كان بعبد في أشقلون نصفه الأعلى صورة أمرأة وأسفله علي صورة سمكة.
(6) تخومها : مفردها تخم أي حد ، حدودها
(6) بالبواسير : ورم فى مؤخرة البدن ينزف دما احيانا


الاصحاح السادس:
(4) بواسير من ذهب : تماثيل ذهبية عليها أشكال بواسير
(5) فيرانكم : حميركم الوحشية
(12) تجاران : تصحيان (تخور ، تصيح)


الاصحاح الثامن:
(2) يوئيل : اسم عبرى معناه يهوه هو الله
(2) ابيا : اسم عبرى معناه "ابى يهوا"


الأصحاح التاسع:
(4) جبل افرايم : يقع شمال جبعة التى ولد فيها شاول .
(22) المنسك : قاعة الطعام
(27) للغلام : فتى ، عبد ، أجير ، خادم


الاصحاح العاشر:
(1) قنينة الدهن : قارورة أي اناء مصنوع من الألباستر أو من الفخاراو البلور، وكانت تحوى الدهن المقدس لمسح الكهنة والأنبياء والملوك .
(5) زمرة : جماعة
(5) جبعة الله : سمى كذلك أما لوجود مذبح علي قمتة ، أو لكونه سكنى الأنبياء .


الاصحاح الحادى عشر:
(7) فدان بقر : ثورا الفلاحة، أو المساحة التى يحرثها الثوران فى يوم واحد (زوج من البقر)
(11) سحر : أول الصبح

الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(6) ضنك : ضيقة
(6) الغياض : مفردها غبضة ، مجموعة أشجار متشابكة فى مستنقع مياه
(6) الصروح : الحصون القوية
(10) اصعاد : أصعاد الذبيحة أو التقدمة.
(12) فتجلدت : تشجع ، تجرأ ، تشدد.
(21) حدود السكك : اسنان المحاريث
(23) حفظة : قوة من الجيش


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(14) تلم : خط يصنعه المراث فى الأرض
(19) كف يدك : وجد شاول ان الكاهن يرفع يديه ويبسطها في الصلاة فظن أن هذه الأشارات متعلقة بمأزرة الرب له علي عدوه فلما كانت يد الكاهن ناحيته ظن ان هذا في صالحه .ولا داعي لمواصله الصلاة .
(41) هب صدقا : اعط دليلا كافيا


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(9) الثنيان : العجول الثمينة
(29) نصيح اسرائيل : رجاء اسرائيل
(33) اثكل : أفقد الأم ولدها


الاصحاح السادس عشر:
(14) بغته روح رديء : سكنه الشيطان ، فكان داود يهدئ من روعة بعزف المزامير علي القيثارة .


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(5) حرشفيا : نسبة إلي حرشف ، ذو زردات حديدية متصلة تشيبه حرأشف السمك
(6) مزراق : رمح قصير
(6) جرموقا : صفائح من النحاس يلبسه المحارب لتغطية ساقيه
(7) قناة : عودة الرمح إلى قامته
(7) كنول : آلة الحياكة
(7) الترس : سلاح يحمل فى الذراع البسرى للوقاية من السهام والحراب والحجارة
(26) الاغلف : الغير مختون
(40) كنف : كيس يضع فيه الراعى أدوات الصيد
(49) فارتز : غاص فى ، نفذ الى
(53) الاحتماء : مطاردة


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(4) الجبة : الرداء
(6) بمثلثات : مفردها مثلثة وتعنى الة موسيقية ذات ثلاثة اوتار
(25) غلفة : قلفة ، الجلدة التى يقطعها الخاتن


الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(5) وضع نفسه بيده : المراد انه بذل نفسه لخطر الموت .
(13) لبدة : وسادة من الصوف
(13) الترافيم : تماثيل صغيرة ، اصنام
(18) نايوت : حيت كان يسكن صموئيل في ضواحى الرامة .
(18) الرامة : كان بيت صموئيل في مدينة الرامة


الاصحاح العشرين:
(20) غرضا : هدف ، قصد
(33) فصابى : صوب ، سدد


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(1) عدلام : اسم عبرى معناه ملجأ
(6) الاثلة : نوع من الشجر


الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:
(2) الوعول : تيوس الجبل
(3) مغابن : مفردها مغبن اى مخبأ


الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:
(3) نابال : اسم عبرى معناه غبى
(3) ابيجايل : اسم عبري معناه "ابي فرح"
(10) يقحصون : يهربون ، يفرون
(20) سترة الجبل : طى أو منحنى الجبل ، ظل الجبل
(34) بائل بحائط : كناية عن كلا من الإنسان والحيوان


الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:
(5) المتراس : الخندق
(19) فليشتم تقدمة : ليرضي الله بالذبيحة .
(20) الحجل : طائر برى يقتنص علي جبال فلسطين ويسمى هناك بالصاروخ أو المنادى


الاصحاح الحادى و الثلاثون و الاخير:
(4) استل : استل سيفه، أخرجه من غمده.


----------



## philanthropist (27 أغسطس 2015)

معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر صموئيل الثانى 

الاصحاح الاول:
(2) المحلة : المعسكر،المخيم،مكان الاقامة
(9) اعتراني : اصابنى
(9) الدوار : الدوخة
(18) سفر ياشر : كتاب يحوى قصائد شعرية
(21) مجن : الة حربية يحتمى بها خلفها المحارب من السهام والرماح
(21) بالدهن : زيت عطر ، طيب


الاصحاح الثانى:
(16) حلقث هصوريم : حقل السيوف
(23) بزج الرمح : كعب الرمح
(31) مئين : مئة


الاصحاح الثالث:
(7) سرية : سرية عند اليهود زوجة ثانية أقل مرتبة من الزوجة الأولى صاحبة الدار.
(12) من فوره : حالا ، على وجه السرعة
(29) ابرص : البرص مرض جلدى أقرب ما يكون للجزام . والكلمة اليونانية تشير الى أمراض مختلفة تصيب الجلد . وكان ينظر اليه كعقاب عن الخطية .


الاصحاح الرابع:
(1) اعطيته بشارة : اعطيته مكافأة ما أخبرنى به


الاصحاح الخامس:
(2) بعل فراصيم : اسم كنعاني معناه "اله الانفجارات ، صاحب التفرقة " مكان في وادى الرفائيين ، وفية هزم الفلسطبيون حتى اضطروا أن يتركوا فيه أصنامهم .
(24) البكا : نوع من الشجر ربما يقصد به شجر البلسم أو ما يشبهه ، وسمي بالبكا لأن الأشجار تنضح بالصموغ مثل قطرات الندى


الاصحاح السادس:
(2) بعلة يهوذا : قرية يعاريم ، وهى اجدى مدن الجبعونيين الأربع
(4) الاكمة : التل
(5) بالجنوك : مفردها جنك أي صنج صغير من نحاس يمسك بأصابع اليد
(6) انشمصت : ذعرت و هاجت ، تعثرت
(8) فارص عزة : اسم عبرى معناه "انكسار عزة"
(16) يطفر : يقفز أو يثب
(2) السفهاء : جمع سفيه أي خليع ، تافه


الاصحاح السابع:
(2) الشقق : الخيام
(8) المربض : المكان الذى تستلقى فيه البهائم
(13) انا اثبت كرسي مملكته الى الابد : اشارة لملك السيد المسيح ابن داود الذي لا أنقضاء لملكه .


الاصحاح الثامن:
(1) زمام القصبة : إسم علم لمكان أو العاصمه
(18) بنو داود كانوا كهنة : بمعنى حكام ومشيرين
(18) السعاة : مفردها ساعى وهو المتعقب من يرسل فى مهمة أو فرقة خاصة للحراسة
(18) الجلادين : فرقة خاصة لحراسة الملك


الاصحاح التاسع:
(1) تستغل : تأتي بثمر


الاصحاح العاشر:
(4) استاههم : مفردها أست ، قفا، منتصف ظهورهم، مؤخرة الجسم


الاصحاح الثانى عشر:
(4) فعفا : صفح عن … ، ترك
(24) سليمان : اسم عبرى معناه رجل سلام
(25) يديديا : اسم عبرى معناه محبوب يهوه
(3) وزنة من الذهب : هى الوزنة اليونانية النى جعلها الأسكندر وحدة القياس الشرعية فى كل الأمبراطورية ولم تكن مسكوكة بل كانت وحدة ذات قيمة حسابية وأستخدمت في القرن الاول الميلادى وتتكون من 6 منا أو 6 درهم ، والدرهم أي 4.9 جرام تقريبا فتكون الوزنة أي تساوى 34 كيلو جرام تقريباهى الوزنة اليونانية النى جعلها الأسكندر وحدة القياس الشرعية فى كل الأمبراطورية ولم تكن مسكوكة بل كانت وحدة ذات قيمة حسابية وأستخدمت في القرن الاول الميلادى وتتكون من 6 منا أو 6 درهم ، والدرهم أي 4.9 جرام تقريبا فتكون الوزنة أي تساوى 34 كيلو جرام تقريباً .


الاصحاح الثالث عشر:
(2) مستوحشة : وحيدة
(23) بعل حاصور : اسم عبري معناه "اله الساحة " اسم مكان قتل فيه ابشالوم اخيه امنون
(34) طرفه : عين ، بصر ، نظر


الاصحاح الرابع عشر:
(11) ولي الدم : الشخص المسئول عن الأخذ بالثأر


الاصحاح الخامس عشر:
(12) اخيتوفل : اسم عبرى معناه أخو الجهل
(14) يبادر : يسرع
(27) اانت راء : هل رأيت
(34) تبطل لي : تعطل


الاصحاح السابع عشر:
(8) مثكل : فقدت وحيدها
(19) سميذا : السميذ أي دقيق ابيض نقى
(19) سجفا : الثوب البالى


الاصحاح الثامن عشر:
(11) عشرة من : عشرة شواقل ، الشاقل وحدة موازين أي 11.5 جم تقريبا ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .
(11) منطقة : جزام عريض يشد به الوسط
(12) احترزوا : انتبهوا
(14) نشبها : طعنها ، غرزها
(17) الجب : البئر ، الحفرة العميقة
(18) النصب : العمود، النصب التزكاري
(21) ركض : جرى
(23) الغور : السهل الأرض المنبسطة

الاصحاح التاسع عشر:
(16) شمعي بن جيرا : هو نفس الرجل الذي لعن داود .


الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين:
(5) تخوم : مفردها تخم أي حد ، حدودك
(5) افنانا : مفردها فنن، غصن
(8) بني ميكال : الأصح "بنى ميرب"أخت ميكال لأن ميرب هى زوجة عدرئيل (1صم18 : 19) لكن يبدوا أن ميكال هى التى تولت تربية أولاد أختها ، لأن ميكال لم تنجب أولاداً (2صم 6 : 23) ، فنسب الوحى أولاد ميرب لميكال
(17) سراج اسرائيل : كان داود نورا لشعبه


الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:
(3) قرن : القرن يشير إلي القوة
(3) مناصي : مفر ، ملجأ ، خلاص
(3) ترسي : الترس يشير إلي الحماية
(5) اكتنفتني : أحاطت بى من كل جهة
(6) شرك : فخاخ
(1) طاطا : احنى ، خفض
(11) كروب : احد الملائكة التى تحمل العرش الإلهى
(12) حاشكة : متجمع ، محتشد
(4) تنطقني : تحزمنى بالقوة ، تحيطنى بالقوة


----------

